# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Danasnja djeca-previse ekrana,premalo igre?!

## AmaranthQuinoia

Dijete mi je jos relativno malo (16mj) i trudiim se da ne gleda jos tv i da ne dira po mobitelu. Vidim da neki roditelji dozvoljavaju u ovoj dobi da dijete gleda crtice i dira mob. 
Cini mi se-a znam da sam u pravu,da se djeca vani vise ne znaju igrati. Uglavnom sjede ili doma ili vani i igraju igrice. Voljela bih da moje dijete ima djetinjstvo puno igre i istrazivanja,trcanja po prirodi,slobode,ne blejenja u ekran. Mozda ce biti autsajder? A mozda cu nekako naci ekipu istomisljenika roditelja pa da imamo organizirana druzenja po prirodi.
 Sto vi mislite? Slaze li se itko sa mnom? Biste li voljeli da vam se djeca vise igraju po vani,a manje gledaju u ekrane? 

Svako malo procitam kako su djeca premalo vani i kako raste broj kratkovidnosti,te 
broj sjedilackih bolesti poput dijabetesa,debljine itd..
A jos i kad se sjetim svog djetinjstva-neogranicena sloboda,trcanje po sumi,igranje sa hrpom djece na ulici itd..

Pisite mi sto mislite..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Zabunom sam ovu temu stavila na krivo mjesto. Htjela sam na "Izazovi roditeljstva". Molim admina da ju stavi tamo gdje pripada.  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Pa ja mislim da ko dijete nisam trcala po sumi nego se igrala na asfaltu. Kratkovidnost sam nabila opsesivnim citanjem knjiga. A bogme sam i podosta vremena buljila u ekran TV-a, mali, titravi i crno bijeli, sigurno bi bilo zdravije da sam gledala kristalno cistu uhdtv sliku na velikom ekranu  :Grin: 

Da su pred sto godina se pisali popularni clanci za roditelje sigurno bi se zgrazavali nad previse vremena sto djeca provode citajuci slova u (novouvdenoj obaveznoj) skoli umjesto da kose zito i vode stoku na ispasu.

ili, kako je to jos Ciceron rekao - O tempora o mores!

Uglavnom, dijete ce ti puno"gledati u ekrane" jer su dosla takva vremena. Ne znam za cime ce ono kukati kad ce biti roditelj, naci ce se sigurno vec nesto...

----------


## mamitzi

ako bi sudila po svom djetinjstvu, ja sam bila knjiški moljac i odlazila sam na igranje samo ispred bakine zgrade, onih mjesec ili dva dok ne bi išla u vrtić (nisam željela ići u centralni vrtić za vrijeme godišnjih). ali ispred nebodera u kojem sam živjela otišla sam samo jednom, mama me natjerala a kad me vidjela kako stojim i plačem nekih sat vremena smilovala se i došla po mene. ona je provela djetinjstvo vani, pred zgradom, a moj tata na selu i onda u malom gradiću, isto vani. mislili su da sam čudna šo sjedim doma i čitam (tv nisam nikad pretjerano voljela, valjda zato jer je prečesto bio upaljen bezveze, moji roditelji su s godinama postali ovisnici).
moja djeca? sin je počeo ići sam u prvom razredu, na igralište, na školsko, u vožnju biciklom i mnogi mi se čude što ga puštam, to se danas ne radi. današnja djeca idu svuda s roditeljima jer su drugačija vremena. isto tako sam ga počela puštati k prijateljima igrati igrice. djeca naravno dolaze k nama, mogu raditi sve što nije smrtonosno za njih i nas ukućane (igrice spadaju pod to).
ono što je meni osobno važno je da djeca zavole prirodu i osjećaju se sigurno u njoj. kao dijete sam svaki vikend od 3. do 10. mjeseca odlazila na vikendicu gdje sam istaživala prirodu, družila se sa prijeteljima, kupala u korani, većinu vremena pod vrlo labavim rukovodstvom odraslih (to su bile sedamdesete i osamdesete kad su ljudi masovno sami gradili vikednice i drugačije shvaćali roditeljstvo). zato sad podstičem klince da idemo van grada i tužna sam kad vidim da baš ne uživaju.
malo je zbrkano, samo hoću reći, svatko drugačije tumači nova i stara vremena.

----------


## cipelica

ak vi nećete imati stalno upaljen televizor ni dijete ga neće stalno gledati. ak mu ne kupite tablet i mobitel sa 6, sa 6 neće visti na tabletu i mobitelu. ako ćete slobodno vrijeme provoditi u prirodi i dijete će s vama. ak ćete ga pustiti da samo odabere svoju igru odabrat će je prema svom karakteru. 
sa prijateljima će shvatiti da smo svi mi različiti i da različito živimo.
sve do puberteta navike susjeda i prijatelja neće značajnije utjecati na vaše dijete.
meni se čini da je tako jer na moju djecu ne utječu.
čak mi je fora što vide i osjete razlike jer im imam priliku reći da smo svi različiti i da svatko živi na svoj način. 
kako će biti kasnije ne znam, najstarija ima 9 godina. 
znaju se igrati bez ekrana i sa ekranima.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Pa ja mislim da ko dijete nisam trcala po sumi nego se igrala na asfaltu. Kratkovidnost sam nabila opsesivnim citanjem knjiga. A bogme sam i podosta vremena buljila u ekran TV-a, mali, titravi i crno bijeli, sigurno bi bilo zdravije da sam gledala kristalno cistu uhdtv sliku na velikom ekranu 
> 
> Da su pred sto godina se pisali popularni clanci za roditelje sigurno bi se zgrazavali nad previse vremena sto djeca provode citajuci slova u (novouvdenoj obaveznoj) skoli umjesto da kose zito i vode stoku na ispasu.
> 
> ili, kako je to jos Ciceron rekao - O tempora o mores!
> 
> Uglavnom, dijete ce ti puno"gledati u ekrane" jer su dosla takva vremena. Ne znam za cime ce ono kukati kad ce biti roditelj, naci ce se sigurno vec nesto...


Pa i igra na asfaltu je bolja od igre na ekranu. 
Mozda se mijenja stil zivota i mozda je tvoj nacin razmisljanja uklopljen u tu modu jer mislis da posto ekrani jesu ovdje mi i trebamo gledati u njih. Citanje knjige sigurno nije nesto lose i puno je korisnije od gledanja crtica ili igranja igre.
Knjiga aktivira mozak jer stvaramo slike o recenicama u njoj,dok crtic i igrica na ekranu daju sve na pladnju.

Za sto godina ce djeca mozda duplo vise od danasnje provoditi ispred ekrana. I tad ce isto mozda netko misliti "takva su vremena,pustimo ih,to je normalno". Ali sto je normalno? Do kud ide granica?
Rekla bih da je normalno do tamo gdje ne steti. Kada pocne stetit,onda je previse.
A da steti,to se zna. Ima hrpa clanaka,ma dovoljan je i samo pogled na djecu oko nas.
Mogu zaljepiti i linkove,ali glavni problemi koje sam nasla u clancima su:
-debljina
-kratkovidnost-zbog premalo prirodne svjetlosti iskrivljava se vid (primjer:singapurska djeca koja prosjecno budu 3 sata tjedno vani (velik broj kratkovidnih) u odnosu na australsku koja budu 14sati tjedno))
-visok tlak
-nedostatak socijalne interakcije i sazrijevanja

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Mamitzi,slazem se da su danasnja djeca (nazalost) premalo samostalna. Cini mi se i da je to problem bas gradske djece.
A i odvojenost od prirode ja vidim kao nesto negativno;jer toliko toga u prirodi se moze nauciti i zao mi je sto nas sustav ne potice da djeca borave u prirodi (kao sto je to npr u svedskoj).

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> ak vi nećete imati stalno upaljen televizor ni dijete ga neće stalno gledati. ak mu ne kupite tablet i mobitel sa 6, sa 6 neće visti na tabletu i mobitelu. ako ćete slobodno vrijeme provoditi u prirodi i dijete će s vama. ak ćete ga pustiti da samo odabere svoju igru odabrat će je prema svom karakteru. 
> sa prijateljima će shvatiti da smo svi mi različiti i da različito živimo.
> sve do puberteta navike susjeda i prijatelja neće značajnije utjecati na vaše dijete.
> meni se čini da je tako jer na moju djecu ne utječu.
> čak mi je fora što vide i osjete razlike jer im imam priliku reći da smo svi različiti i da svatko živi na svoj način. 
> kako će biti kasnije ne znam, najstarija ima 9 godina. 
> znaju se igrati bez ekrana i sa ekranima.


Ma doma mogu kontrolirati njen zivot,ali bojim se kada krene u vrtic i skolu. Mislim da djeca vole pripadati skupini i po svemu oponasaju jedni druge. Bojim se da ce se osjecati autsajderski ako nece imati mobitel i sl. To naravno ne znaci da ce ga dobiti,ali vec sad razmisljam kako cu izvesti to sve a da ne ostane zakinuta. Mogu ju ja odgajati u stilu da zna da nisu svi isti,ali sumnjam da ce to biti vjerodostojno ako jedino ona bude razlicita. A i voljela bih znati da postoji jos roditelja koji razmisljaju kao ja.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Ma doma mogu kontrolirati njen zivot,ali bojim se kada krene u vrtic i skolu. Mislim da djeca vole pripadati skupini i po svemu oponasaju jedni druge. Bojim se da ce se osjecati autsajderski ako nece imati mobitel i sl. To naravno ne znaci da ce ga dobiti,ali vec sad razmisljam kako cu izvesti to sve a da ne ostane zakinuta. Mogu ju ja odgajati u stilu da zna da nisu svi isti,ali sumnjam da ce to biti vjerodostojno ako jedino ona bude razlicita. *A i voljela bih znati da postoji jos roditelja koji razmisljaju kao ja*.


Evo da te utješim, ja razmišljam kao ti.  :Smile: 
Tako razmišljala dok sam imala dijete kao ti al isto tako razmišljam i danaskad imam doma jednu 6-godišnjakinju i jednog 4-godišnjaka.

Lijepo se igraju vani sa svojim vršnjacima, vole prirodu i aktivnost. TV gledaju vrlo malo u odnosu na druge jer je i malo uključen. Nikad u životu nisu odigrali nijednu igricu na mobu, tabletu ili kompu. Ne fali im, ne traže. Ja sretna.
Jedino je u nekim fazama odrastanja trebalo bit kreativan i npr. u čekaonici ne podmetnut djetetu mob nego bit malo kreativniji i ponijet neku bojanku ili slikovnicu ili prazan list papira za crtanje ili što već  :Smile: 

Može se, ne brini. 
Jako brzo oni skuže kako koristit računalo i svu današnju tehnologiju, taj diome uopćenebrine. Malenoj smo kupili onu Cvrčkovu učilicu za pripremu za školu koja se mora instalirat na komp i naravno odmah je skužila sve, to joj je jedini "odnos"s kompom.
Ima jednu frendicu čiji je tata ovisnik o igricama (ono po cijele noći) i kćerka je prava gamerica kako kaže mama.

ja se toliko užasavam bilo kakve ovisnosti u životu zato se toga klonim, a kadvidim djecu zabuljenu u ekrane u nekom svom svijetu ko zacarani, bas me tuga uhvati. Šta ću ne mogu protiv sebe?!

----------


## Lili75

eh da i moji ti idu u jaslice i vrtić odmalena, sad nam kreće i škola na jesen.

----------


## andream

Dijete moje prijateljice, školarka, kad god sjedi s nama "na kavi", uopće ne priča, nego bulji u mob i igra igrice. Dijete mog brata, kad dođemo, "visi" za kompom, kažu oni, pusti ga, bar će biti mira.
Ne komentiram to s njima jer i inače nisam tip da "dijeli savjete" jer se to često pogrešno tumači, ali iskreno ne mogu zamisliti svoje u takvim situacijama. TV gledamo malo u odnosu na druge, jer se oni u pravilu ne odvajaju od ekrana i zaboravljaju na sve drugo dok je upaljen, kako sam primijetila. Za mob i ne znaju što je osim za zvanje. Igrice - "gameri" sigurno neće postati jer jednostavno, neće ih igrati. Bar ne u ovoj dobi. Kako netko reče, u silnim satima kod čekanja kod dr, duge vožnje autom - postoje knjige. I pričalice živim jezikom. Ne smatram da su zakinuti, dapače.
U to slobodno vrijeme postoji pregršt lijepih aktivnosti - svaki vikend izlet u prirodi od kojih navečer vide samo krevet, proljetni radovi na balkonu, sadnja cvijeća (pa mama ima uvijek najljepši balkon), druženje s prijateljima u obližnjem parkiću... nama je dan uvijek prekratak za sve aktivnosti, tim više jer su u vrtiću veći dio dana, bar 9 sati. Mjesta ovdje raznoraznim tabletima (ja tek neki dan saznala što je to!), kompjutorima, TV-ima i drugim tehničkim novotarijama za sada i nema. Kako će biti dalje -vidjet ćemo, za sada nek se nastavi ovako.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa nedavno, prije niti mjesec dana, smo isto o ovome pričali, zar ne? da se ne ponavljamo.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87545-K...-na-kompjuteru




> Bojim se da ce se osjecati autsajderski ako nece imati mobitel i sl.


ne znam, dijete ti nema niti dvije godine, a tebe strah što će biti s njim u školi. meni to nije baš racionalno. :D 

do škole možete svaki vikend i svako popodne trčati po livadama i šumama do mile volje. i uživati u prirodi, a ne bojati se tehnologije  :Grin: 

malo karikiram, kužim da želiš filozofski pristupiti problemu, no ne mogu si pomoć, ne volim taj strah od sadašnjosti, od onoga što nas okružuje :D

----------


## pulinka

Ja isto mislim da su današnja deca previše pred ekranima, onako globalno i filozofski.
Lokalno, šta ja tu mogu osim da utičem na sopstvenu decu? 
Kako je već napisano, ne pališ TV, ne daješ kompjuter, mobilni i ostale ekrane, izvedeš decu u prirodu-i nema problema. 
Da li imaš istomišljenike ili ne-u ovome nema puno koristi od istomišljenika ako ih nemaš u svojoj okolini, zar ne?
Onda ti sama sa sobom treba da se dogovoriš da li ti je bitnije da dete ne bude pred ekranom ili da ne bude autsajder i kakav ti kompromis odgovara (kao i u svakoj situaciji kada tvoje mišljenje odskače od lokalnog mainstream-a.).
A da li će ti se deca u vrtiću i školi susretati sa ekranima van tvog blagoslova, na to ionako ne možeš puno da utičeš.

----------


## Doga

Moja mala sama naginje ka izlascima vani radije nego da gleda tv ili tsl. Ako smo doma, sama si okrene crtani ili plese i pjeva na djecje zborove, ali u momentu da je pitam zeli li van, automatski gasi tv i izabire bilo koju drugu predlozenu aktivnost.. 

Sto se tice zakinutosti za mobitele i sl. gluposti, a vec ima tih sl. gluposti, uopce me ne dira. Sama se probija svojom osobnoscu, a ne onime sto posjeduje.. Tako je zasad i tako cu nastojati da ostane.. 

Osobno nisam u tim djirevima svemirskih mobitela, koristim kantu od kompa i imam faze kada ga ne koristim po nekoliko mjeseci, takodjer se ne odvajam od knjiga.. 

Dijete se ugleda u ono sto roditelji cine, ne toliko u ono sto misle, pa prema tom nacelu gradim svoj utjecaj na nju.

----------


## annie84

> Dijete se ugleda u ono sto roditelji cine, ne toliko u ono sto misle, pa prema tom nacelu gradim svoj utjecaj na nju.


Upravo sam ti ovo dosla napisati. Dijete ti je malo, ne treba mu ni tv ni mobitel. Moj ima 5,5 godina, ne igra igrice na kompjuteru, ne igramo ni mi. Isto nam je komp jako star, nemamo ni laptop ni tablet, jer ne zelimo, ne treba nam.
 Kod nas je TV iskljucen -ali bas cijeli dan. Toliko ga malo i ciljano koristimo da zaboravim da postoji. Stalno smo vani, na izletima, u prirodi, u muzeju, posvuda.

Ti/vi ste svojoj djeci primjer. Ja poludim kad dodem kod nekoga, a tv gori kao pozadinski zvuk i tako po 10h dnevno. I to mi je jos bolje-da dijete bude mirno. Pogotovo u Hrvatskoj gdje je vecina djece dobrih 7-8h, ako ne i vise u vrticu. Razumijem ja to, roditelji su umorni, gladni, pa je tv za njih laksa opcija. Ali definitivno ne i bolja. Posao i umor ne smije biti izlika za sve. 

Mobitel niti smije niti ga zanima. Pustimo djecu da budu djeca, da se igraju vani sto duze u danu. 
TV i kino tu i tamo i to ciljano i kontrolirano. Ima tako divnih stvari za vidjeti i cuti na svijetu, u kazalistu, djecjem muzeju, parku, setnji gradom....

----------


## tangerina

eh, mislite da ste na mukama vi koje ne volite tehnologiju (nekoliko mjeseci bez kompjutera?  :Shock:  to nisam doživjela otkad sam prvi put za njega sjela u osnovnoj)
moj muž i ja smo ljubitelji tehnologije i ekrana
e tu je tek izazov, paziti da dijete ne pretjera, a i sami znamo pretjerat

uglavnom, ne mislim da djeca nisu djeca ako koriste tehnologije
ni da se ne znaju igrati
preferiram pristup cum grano salis: pratiti dijete i njegove reakcije i pravila krojiti po tome

----------


## sillyme

Meni je jednostavno smijesno da se TV kao jedan od "ekrana" naziva modom i novotarijom. Zar ne postoji od prije drugog svjetskog rata? Koliko je to ono, 75 godina "samo"?
Druga smjesna stvar mi je opreka knjiga koja "aktivira" mozak i igrica koja ga onda valjda - deaktivira ?!  Koliko je tek onda meni deaktiviran mozak, i mojim kolgama na poslu, rodbini, prijateljima i ostalima koji smo svi igrali igrice  :Laughing:  Stvarno se zapitam da li su osobe koje pisu to ikad odigrale neku igru u zivotu.

Eto, ja cu nastaviti smatrati normalnim i razumnim da mi djeca nauce razliku izmedju laptopa i tableta kao i razliku izmedju kruske i jabuke, kao i ostale osnove koristenja danas svakodnevnih tehnologija, a tko to ne zeli uvijek se moze nadati da ce mu skolski sustav osposobiti dijete za funkcioniranje u 21 stoljecu (ja sam temeljem onog sto sam do sad vidjela odavno zakljucila da je bolje nauciti ih od pocetka ispravno nego kasnije ispravljati krive drine... )

----------


## pulinka

> Meni je jednostavno smijesno da se TV kao jedan od "ekrana" naziva modom i novotarijom. Zar ne postoji od prije drugog svjetskog rata? Koliko je to ono, 75 godina "samo"?
> Druga smjesna stvar mi je opreka knjiga koja "aktivira" mozak i igrica koja ga onda valjda - deaktivira ?!


Pa, naspram ljudske evolucije i istorije koja traje hiljadama godina, meni TV i dalje spada u kategoriju "novotarija" ako se gleda prilagođenost ljudskog mozga i tela na njegov uticaj-eto ljudska pismenost traje tek tričavih par hiljada godina više nego TV...
O razlici imeđu knjige i igrice bi trebalo poduže, čini mi se...
Da ne bude zabune, ja, MM i deca imamo totalno zavisničku crtu od ekrana-zato i mislim da nas treba ograničavati, aktivno.

----------


## Doga

> Druga smjesna stvar mi je opreka knjiga koja "aktivira" mozak i igrica koja ga onda valjda - deaktivira ?!  Koliko je tek onda meni deaktiviran mozak, i mojim kolgama na poslu, rodbini, prijateljima i ostalima koji smo svi igrali igrice  Stvarno se zapitam da li su osobe koje pisu to ikad odigrale neku igru u zivotu.
> 
> Eto, ja cu nastaviti smatrati normalnim i razumnim da mi djeca nauce razliku izmedju laptopa i tableta kao i razliku izmedju kruske i jabuke, kao i ostale osnove koristenja danas svakodnevnih tehnologija, a tko to ne zeli uvijek se moze nadati da ce mu skolski sustav osposobiti dijete za funkcioniranje u 21 stoljecu (ja sam temeljem onog sto sam do sad vidjela odavno zakljucila da je bolje nauciti ih od pocetka ispravno nego kasnije ispravljati krive drine... )


Ne znam da li sam ja krivo shvacena (akonto spominjanja knjiga), ali nikako ih nisam spomenula u gore navedenom kontekstu - vec akonto vlastitog izbora i vlastitih navika.. tako volim i play-station (igre rasturam, btw :D), a volim i svoju kantu od kompa.. ali sam opcenito tehnoloski kromanjonac.

Naravno da je danas osnovno poznavanje kompjutora te tehnologije opcenito.. Nisam protivnik tehnologije kao ni bilo kakvog medija.. Dapace, a ako ce mi dijete naginjati ka tehnoligiji kao prema mediju kroz koji se najbolje izrazava, super! 

Zasad mi mala kad smo doma pogleda TV, konta da komp nije kruska i prica na mobitel (zasad plasticni), dalje cemo vidjeti :D

----------


## zekana

Ja (bez čitanja vaših postova) imam svoj komentar...

Sad upravo jedva gledam, glumila sam danas mini vrtić- moja+2 starije curice. Dakle, 2godišnjakinja+ dvije od 5 i 6 godina. Bila sam animator i djevojčice su se divno zabavile. Trebala im je odrasla ruka da ih spriječi da se ozlijede slučajno, trebala im je odrasla glava da ih upozori na opasnost i odrasle sugestije što dalje kad jedna igra dojadi ili kad jedna igra ode u krivom smjeru i postane luda. Poblesave u sekundi. 

Bilo je divno, bilo je vrijedno! Ja sam od onih koji će to jako često raditi radi svoje djece. Ne samo jednom već svaki dan kad uspijem naći djecu i lijepo vrijeme i dobro mjesto. E to je već umijeće spojiti! 

Sve ostalo vrijeme kad smo same je upitno. Nekada stignem toliko se posvetiti, a nekada ne. Smiješno je, ali nekada mi provede 3-4 sata s dječjim pjesmicama i brojalicama i crtićima, a nekada ni sekunda ne prođe bez divnih igara. Čitam joj, izmišljam priče, pričam bajke, igramo se s postojećim igračkama, crtamo, plešemo, učimo brojalice, šetamo, tražimo djecu s kojom se igra... ma sto čuda.

Valjda se zato ne osjećam nimalo krivom kad mi nekada "padne sistem" i/ili kad mi treeeeeeba sva sloboda iz bilo kojeg razloga i kad ju pitam: macooooo? hoćeš da ti mama nešto pusti na laptopu? Hoćeš miffy, hoćeš teletabise, hoćeš pjesmice, hoćeš... 

Bitno je da se ne pretjera, a KAD se pretjera  :Laughing:  da se ne ponovi tako skoro!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Šiškica

Zekana potpisujem,  :Yes:  tak je i kod nas  :Grin:

----------


## Šiškica

pobjeglo  :Grin:

----------


## lunja

Ja sam kao dijete izasla pred zgradu sve skupa valjda tri-cetiri puta (a opet dovoljno da se istraumatiziram za citav zivot). Jer nisam imala drustvo i tesko sam ga pronalazila. 

A priroda kao priroda mi nikad nije bila mrska.

Htjela sam reci, mislim da je ovdje faktor drustva vrlo vazna stvar. 
M. bi sjedala pred tv-om s opustenom vilicom citav dan - dok joj ja ne serviram bolju zabavu. Izleti u prirodu savim dobro prolaze ako se citavim putem brblja. Sa njom, naravno.

A djetinjstvo sastavljeno prvenstveno od lova na leptire i penjanja na stabla: za to je potrebno imati druzbu Pere Kvrzice na raspolaganju.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Meni je jednostavno smijesno da se TV kao jedan od "ekrana" naziva modom i novotarijom. Zar ne postoji od prije drugog svjetskog rata? Koliko je to ono, 75 godina "samo"?
> Druga smjesna stvar mi je opreka knjiga koja "aktivira" mozak i igrica koja ga onda valjda - deaktivira ?!  Koliko je tek onda meni deaktiviran mozak, i mojim kolgama na poslu, rodbini, prijateljima i ostalima koji smo svi igrali igrice  Stvarno se zapitam da li su osobe koje pisu to ikad odigrale neku igru u zivotu.
> 
> Eto, ja cu nastaviti smatrati normalnim i razumnim da mi djeca nauce razliku izmedju laptopa i tableta kao i razliku izmedju kruske i jabuke, kao i ostale osnove koristenja danas svakodnevnih tehnologija, a tko to ne zeli uvijek se moze nadati da ce mu skolski sustav osposobiti dijete za funkcioniranje u 21 stoljecu (ja sam temeljem onog sto sam do sad vidjela odavno zakljucila da je bolje nauciti ih od pocetka ispravno nego kasnije ispravljati krive drine... )


Nisam ja rekla da knjiga aktivira mozak, a igrica deaktivira. Rekla sam da kad čitaš knjigu (bez slika), mozak ti mora sam stvarati slike, povezivati odnose, dakle aktivno sudjeluje, dok kod npr televizora dobiješ gotovu sliku, priču, radnju..mozak je više na stand bye..

Ja nisam generalno protiv tehnologije, ali me zabrinjava problem pretjerane konzumacije iste. Jer su dokazane štetnosti. Mislim da svako dijete može u vrlo kratkom roku pohvatati sve izazove današnje tehnologije (tableti, mobiteli, kompjuteri-svi su otprilike slični za korištenje), pa mi se ne sviđa činjenica da  današnje curice od 7 godina (umjesto da trče po parkiću i igraju se) sjede čoporativno na klupicama i gledaju u mob. I isto tako da su na fejzbuku i slično.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Upravo sam ti ovo dosla napisati. Dijete ti je malo, ne treba mu ni tv ni mobitel. Moj ima 5,5 godina, ne igra igrice na kompjuteru, ne igramo ni mi. Isto nam je komp jako star, nemamo ni laptop ni tablet, jer ne zelimo, ne treba nam.
>  Kod nas je TV iskljucen -ali bas cijeli dan. Toliko ga malo i ciljano koristimo da zaboravim da postoji. Stalno smo vani, na izletima, u prirodi, u muzeju, posvuda.
> 
> Ti/vi ste svojoj djeci primjer. Ja poludim kad dodem kod nekoga, a tv gori kao pozadinski zvuk i tako po 10h dnevno. I to mi je jos bolje-da dijete bude mirno. Pogotovo u Hrvatskoj gdje je vecina djece dobrih 7-8h, ako ne i vise u vrticu. Razumijem ja to, roditelji su umorni, gladni, pa je tv za njih laksa opcija. Ali definitivno ne i bolja. Posao i umor ne smije biti izlika za sve. 
> 
> Mobitel niti smije niti ga zanima. Pustimo djecu da budu djeca, da se igraju vani sto duze u danu. 
> TV i kino tu i tamo i to ciljano i kontrolirano. Ima tako divnih stvari za vidjeti i cuti na svijetu, u kazalistu, djecjem muzeju, parku, setnji gradom....


Slažem se s ovime što si napisala. Ja se ne brinem hoće li ona sa mnom i uz mene gledati u ekrane. Mene više brine to što će biti kada ode u neki kolektiv, a tamo valjda svi imaju mobitel, igraju igrice i sl..
Npr. imamo u rodbini isto male djece, pa se ponekad družimo ili kod njih ili kod nas. Ugl, pravilo je da kod njih (na velikom ekranu), obavezno radi tv i to jako glasno. Vidim svoju malenu djevojčicu kako se zagleda u blješteće boje i glasne zvukove, da zaboravi na djecu i na igru. Tako i oni. Imam dojam da bi, da ih ostavimo same na 15 min, zaboravili na igru i buljili u tv.
Brine me što znam da će imati prijateljice, prijatelje i da će se možda osjećati zakinuta u njihovom društvu kad oni budu pred njom vadili svoje mobitele i razmjenjivale slike ili što već djeca rade. Govorim o curicama od 5,6,7,8 godina. Budimo realni, djeca te dobi najčešće imaju mobitel i koriste ga vani.

Da, možda nije racionalno, ali brine me pomalo ta budućnost moje curice.

----------


## sirius

Djeca od 5,6,7, 8 godina imaju mobitele i koriste ih vani ?!
nisam primjetila , a imam djecu te dobi u kuci i blizini.
Neki sigurno imaju, ali u mojoj okolini vecina nema.

----------


## Tashunica

moj voli minecrart i ja ga pustim svaki dan da odigra.
to izgleda otprilike tako da dođe doma pojede, ponovi ako ima što za školu,
sjedne za komp i svako malo trči na balkon vidjet je li se ekipa skupila.
čim uoči prvog ili prvu, leti van, ne ostaje za kompom.
tu kod nas ima stvarno hrpa djece, jako su puno vani i igraju se,
još uvijek im je draža igra s ekipom, nego tehnologija.
nemam strah od tehnologije, niti od buljenja u ekran,
sve dok to ne traje od nemila do nedraga (kad je bolestan, može i to),
na kraju krajeva i ja volim buljit u to čudo,
a tek što volim igrice  :worldcup:

----------


## tanja_b

> Ma doma mogu kontrolirati njen zivot,ali bojim se kada krene u vrtic i skolu. Mislim da djeca vole pripadati skupini i po svemu oponasaju jedni druge. Bojim se da ce se osjecati autsajderski ako nece imati mobitel i sl. To naravno ne znaci da ce ga dobiti,ali vec sad razmisljam kako cu izvesti to sve a da ne ostane zakinuta. Mogu ju ja odgajati u stilu da zna da nisu svi isti,ali sumnjam da ce to biti vjerodostojno ako jedino ona bude razlicita. A i voljela bih znati da postoji jos roditelja koji razmisljaju kao ja.


U praksi ti to izgleda tako da djeca koja nemaju mobitel vire preko ramena onima koji ga imaju i žicaju ih da im posude da i oni malo igraju igricu  :Grin:  
U školi. U vrtiću nitko nije imao mobitel niti je bilo razgovora o tome, tako da se ne treba plašiti toliko unaprijed.
Moj je dobio mobitel s 10 godina, među zadnjima u razredu. Ali nisam primijetila da se zbog toga osjećao kao autsajder (iako je stalno svrdlao po tom mobitelu, dok ga napokon nije dobio, ali ne zbog autsajderstva nego je htio imati svoj ekrančić).
Ako se baš brineš oko autsajderstva, ono ne završava s kupovinom mobitela, jer slijede usporedbe tko ima kakav model. Moj često dobije komentar da mu je mobitel "jadan" ili "pišljiv" zato što nije iPhone ili Samsung. Tako da i oko toga treba porazgovarati s djetetom, kad dođe vrijeme za takve teme (16 mjeseci je definitivno puno prerano za takve brige!).

A na temu količine ekrana u dječjem životu... mogla bih se žaliti i gunđati do prekosutra, ali situacija je takva kakva jest. U njihovom životu tehnologija definitivno ima veću ulogu nego što je imala u našem. To ne znači da se današnja djeca ne znaju igrati vani. Nije to ili-ili. Većina ih voli i jedno i drugo.

----------


## tangerina

> To ne znači da se današnja djeca ne znaju igrati vani. Nije to ili-ili. Većina ih voli i jedno i drugo.


x
sve moje zabrinutosti rasplinule su se zadnja tri proljetna dana kada su moj sin i njegov frend doslovno od jutra do mraka u dvorištu

----------


## Angie75

> U praksi ti to izgleda tako da djeca koja nemaju mobitel vire preko ramena onima koji ga imaju i žicaju ih da im posude da i oni malo igraju igricu  
> U školi.


Ali doslovno  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

meni nije problem kad je lijepo vrijeme i može se ići vani. ipak, kao što su cure rekle, izlazak vani ima prednost nad ekranima. problem je naći zabavu doma kad se ne može vani, a da je jednako atraktivno kao uvijek dostupni komp. to je malo teže. 
sad smo za uskrs bili tri dana kod prijatelja na cresu, bilo je puno djece, i vrijeme smo provodili tako da smo: kuhali i jeli, preko dana planinarili i brali šparoge. a navečer igrali pictionary do besvjesti i nazad  :Grin:  
a kuća bez wifi-ja  :lool: 
nisu mogli ni fejs čekirati, tu i tamo ipak jesu, al jako malo.
i nikome nije falilo. 
normalno, u običnim danima to nije tako.
i zato je rješenje - opeteretiti tinejđere obavezama, da se što manje svađate oko toga kako provode slobodno vrijeme. hbg, i ja bih jako voljela da on čita. al ne čita. jedva lektiru pročita.

----------


## cvijeta73

inače, bilo je puno djece. a ovi veći, od 13 na dalje, sve shvaćaju strašno natjecateljski. i onda sve prolazi. 
kad beru šparoge - cilj je ubrati ih više od mene. kad planinare - cilj je doći prvi. a pictionary...majko moja, ko da im život o tome ovisi. sto puta smo se na pas mater isposvađali. i onda iz ponova. ne moš ih pobijedit da se na glavu postaviš. 
ne priznaju ni male varijacije na pravila. ono, malo pantomima. 
hoću reći, ako imate takvo dijete - tu vam može biti catch da ih navučete na aktivnosti koje vama pašu  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

sad sam se sjetila sebe i frendice kad smo imale 18 godina, to smo ljeto igrale simse
i izađemo navečer vani i komentiramo "vidiš li i ti ljudima iznad glave plusice kako im raste social?"  :lool:

----------


## Bubica

da, ja kod mojih, u odnosu na sebe, vidim boravak na kompu i mobitelima nauštrb citanja knjiga, ja sam citala, oni su na kompu; jednako, i ja kao dijete i oni (posebno veliki) voli s društvom biti vani, po cijele dane ako je prilike...

----------


## larmama

moja definitivno jako voli ekrane i ja bi ju nazvala ekranoljubac, kao što sam ja svaki slobodan trenutak čitala knjigu ona gleda u ekran.
S tehnologijom su nam došli ekranoljupci  :Grin:  Najviše sluša muziku, gleda spotove, serije. Onda neke filmiće za izradu kreativnih stvarčica, pa malo malo osvane nešto u sobi. Uglavnom neki od ekrana joj je stalno na tapeti. A u ponudi doma ih ima hrpa jer su nama ekrani alat za posao koji često i doma moramo raditi.
I kako tehnologija galopira tako se granica spušta puno niže. U vrtićkoj dobi moja je jako malo bila izložena ekranima. Nije bilo svakodnevnog gledanja tv, nije bilo tableta, pametni mobiteli su tek postajali pametni  :Grin: , računalo smo mi koristili, no to je bilo i za posao pa joj nismo nudili. I zapravo nije ni imala priliku biti toliko pred ekranima. Došli bi iz vrtića oko 5. Malo druženja, malo spremanja, malo igranja, malo parka i eto ti  vrijeme za spavanje.
Ovo sad je druga priča kad je ona dio dana sama doma, a ekrani su svuda oko nje. A i kuda god krene tu su, bilo s prijateljicama van, kino na izlet. Recimo na školskim izletima u busu sigurno je većina ruku na mobitelima. Mi smo to malo prolongirali jer internet ima samo preko wifi no i to nam kuca na vrata.

----------


## Lili75

> Dijete moje prijateljice, školarka, kad god sjedi s nama "na kavi", uopće ne priča, nego bulji u mob i igra igrice. Dijete mog brata, kad dođemo, "visi" za kompom, kažu oni, pusti ga, bar će biti mira.
> Ne komentiram to s njima jer i inače nisam tip da "dijeli savjete" jer se to često pogrešno tumači, ali iskreno ne mogu zamisliti svoje u takvim situacijama. TV gledamo malo u odnosu na druge, jer se oni u pravilu ne odvajaju od ekrana i zaboravljaju na sve drugo dok je upaljen, kako sam primijetila. Za mob i ne znaju što je osim za zvanje. Igrice - "gameri" sigurno neće postati jer jednostavno, neće ih igrati. Bar ne u ovoj dobi. Kako netko reče, u silnim satima kod čekanja kod dr, duge vožnje autom - postoje knjige. I pričalice živim jezikom. Ne smatram da su zakinuti, dapače.
> 
> U to slobodno vrijeme postoji pregršt lijepih aktivnosti - svaki vikend izlet u prirodi od kojih navečer vide samo krevet, proljetni radovi na balkonu, sadnja cvijeća (pa mama ima uvijek najljepši balkon), druženje s prijateljima u obližnjem parkiću... nama je dan uvijek prekratak za sve aktivnosti, tim više jer su u vrtiću veći dio dana, bar 9 sati. Mjesta ovdje raznoraznim tabletima (ja tek neki dan saznala što je to!), kompjutorima, TV-ima i drugim tehničkim novotarijama za sada i nema. Kako će biti dalje -vidjet ćemo, za sada nek se nastavi ovako.


bas mi je drago da slicno razmisljamo andream.
i moj balkon je pun cvijeca evo stavili smo novu zemlju posadili dalije i cherry rajcicu pa cemo onda prkose i ostalo.

bas su me rastuzile prve 2 recenice tvog posta  :Sad:

----------


## Doga

> problem je naći zabavu doma kad se ne može vani, a da je jednako atraktivno kao uvijek dostupni komp. to je malo teže.


S ovim se slazem u potpunosti.. i mislim da je upravo to jedan od vecih problema.

----------


## sirius

Mislim, potpuno vam je jasno da se izvan Hrvatske ocekuje informaticka pismenost u skoli?
Da se djeca sluze racunalima od polaska u skolu ( koji je raniji nego kod nas).
Gledam tehnicki za 6 razred od svog klinca i ne vjerujem... Lekcija sluzenje racunalom. I odgovori na pitanja : kako se pali, kako se kopira, kako se uvecava tekst.
pitanja i odgovori a) b) c) d)
i mislim da se netko zeza.
Sto ne bi bilo logicno i pozeljno da tu vjestinu i znanje pokazuju na racunalu, nego suhoparno odgovaraju na pitanja?!
u skoli se pristupa racunalima jednako kao i prije 30 godina kad sam ja isla u skolu.
a onda kad se na burzi rada zavrsi poslodavac ocekuje da konobar u kaficu ili prodavacica u ducanu suvereno vlada barem osnovnim programima.

----------


## rehab

> Mislim, potpuno vam je jasno da se izvan Hrvatske ocekuje informaticka pismenost u skoli?
> Da se djeca sluze racunalima od polaska u skolu ( koji je raniji nego kod nas).
> Gledam tehnicki za 6 razred od svog klinca i ne vjerujem... Lekcija sluzenje racunalom. I odgovori na pitanja : kako se pali, kako se kopira, kako se uvecava tekst.
> pitanja i odgovori a) b) c) d)
> i mislim da se netko zeza.
> Sto ne bi bilo logicno i pozeljno da tu vjestinu i znanje pokazuju na racunalu, nego suhoparno odgovaraju na pitanja?!
> u skoli se pristupa racunalima jednako kao i prije 30 godina kad sam ja isla u skolu.
> a onda kad se na burzi rada zavrsi poslodavac ocekuje da konobar u kaficu ili prodavacica u ducanu suvereno vlada barem osnovnim programima.


Baš tako.
Živimo u doba kada je informatička "pismenost" nužna i nemonovna. Tehnologija nije loša stvar, ali treba naučiti dijete kako da je pravilno koristi.

----------


## tanja_b

Slažem se, samo treba klincima osvijestiti da igranje igrica na mobitelu ili tabletu _nije_ isto što i informatička pismenost  :Grin:  
A kod igranja online igrica i chatanja na istima, nije loše podučiti ih i bontonu. Imali smo u kući primjere vrlo ružnih razgovora među djecom na tim online igricama, koje je MM pokušao riješiti na najbolji mogući način, ali je naišao na zid nerazumijevanja kod drugih roditelja.

----------


## sirius

Jasno. Ali dok god cemo imati stav u skolskom sustavu i medu pojedinim roditeljima da je sve to nuzno zlo ( a medu drugima " bas me briga , samo da je miran" ) necemo se maknuti daleko. Tehnologija ce biti prisutna, a nitko ju nece znati PRAVILNO koristiti. Na dobrobit sebe i drustva.
Ok, otvaracica teme ima dijete od hodinu dana, to nije vrijeme za tehnologiju.
Ali brzo ce skola doci i djeca rastu.

----------


## cvijeta73

da, ali i ne samo to. većini naše djece će posao biti vezan upravo uz - kompjutere, IT industriju. a nekima i uz kompjuterske igre.  to je industrija koja bilježi veliki rast.

----------


## Mima

da, ali posao će im eventualno biti programiranje igrica, a vrlo teško da će im posao biti igranje igrica

----------


## tangerina

pa da, ali da bi programirao igrice moraš znati kako igrači dišu, što žele, kako je "unutra"
i moraš naravno znati programirati  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Nekom mozda i hoce. :D
a silom prilika naucis i neke druge stvari na racunalu , ili u stranom jeziku.
sigurno ce poslovi vise djece u buducnosti biti vezano uz racunala nego puno toga drugoga sto se uci u skolskom sustavu .

----------


## Mima

ovo drugo je nekako važnije

----------


## sirius

Ne kazem da treba visiti na racunalu od dobi kad usvoji dohranu.
ali pricati da u racunala zlo za dob 1,5 pa sve do punoljetnosti ( citaj : burze rada), valjda postoji razumna sredina?

----------


## sirius

> ovo drugo je nekako važnije


Kome? Hrvatima?
ne bi bilo lose da djeca u 6 razredu znaju raditi PP prezentacije i da npr. lektire izlazu tako.
Integriranje racunala u svakodnevni zivot, a ne stroj koji sluzi samo za igranje igrica ili klikanje po FB.

----------


## tangerina

ma smiksani su postovi 
mima je odgovarala meni, da je važnije znati programirati nego igrati igrice da bi bio programer igrica

----------


## sirius

> ma smiksani su postovi 
> mima je odgovarala meni, da je važnije znati programirati nego igrati igrice da bi bio programer igrica


Pa tko ce ih to nauciti?
mi roditelji koji su vecina informaticki polupismeni i samouki?
ili sustav koji se treba modernizirati u stavovima i prihvatiti da tehnologija ide naprijed.
a ne da mi dijetetu informatiku predaje prof. engleskog sa manje znanja o racunalima od mene , koji cita iz knjige, a dobio je informatiku jer ima premalu satnicu. I onda za vrijeme informatike moje dijete upada u njegovo raculalo za vrijeme sata pa spijunira sto on prati na net-u.  :Rolling Eyes: 
( ispisala sam ga sa informatike nakon 5 razreda).

----------


## rehab

Prije nekoliko mjeseci izašao je u Jutarnjem članak o iskustvu jedne profesorice koja je predavala informatiku djeci. Žena je frustrirana jer djeci mora predavati o binarnom sustavu i slično (naravno, sve ono klasično, ona priča, a djeca sjede i slušaju), i to djeci koja već naveliko barataju s facebookom i slično.
Da ne govorim da sam ja na fakultetu, ne tako davno, na satovima informatike slušala o abakusu. Mislim da nije potrebno napisati da mi je to bio jedan od najmržih i najdosadnijih predmeta ikad. A volim kompjuter i rado se njime služim.

----------


## rehab

> *Slažem se, samo treba klincima osvijestiti da igranje igrica na mobitelu ili tabletu nije isto što i informatička pismenost*  
> A kod igranja online igrica i chatanja na istima, nije loše podučiti ih i bontonu. Imali smo u kući primjere vrlo ružnih razgovora među djecom na tim online igricama, koje je MM pokušao riješiti na najbolji mogući način, ali je naišao na zid nerazumijevanja kod drugih roditelja.


Pa otud se počinje  :Grin: 
Sva sreća da imaju tatu, jer mama niti ima igrice na svom prastarom mobitelu, niti ih zna upaliti na tatinom mobitelu  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

da, stvarno je teže baratati facebookom nego binarnim sustavom. 

Djecu se na satovima informatike valjda uči onome što informatika jest, a ne korisničkom nivou. 

Što se tiče korisničkog nivoa, čisto sumnjam da će ijedno od naše djece uspjeti odrasti a da neće savladati korisnički nivo korištenja računala - znači baratanje fejsbukom, pretraživanje interneta, pisanje dokumenta, korištenje programa kakav je power point, pronalaženje i instaliranje software-a - to će sasvim sigurno savladati sami, kao što ja znam uključiti perilicu veša a moja prababa nije znala.

----------


## sirius

Mozda hoce , mozda i nece.
ali po meni je ukljucivanje informatike u skolovanje pozeljno .
na nacin da se ukljucuje u sve predmete ( hajde dobro, mozda ne u tjelesni) kao metoda rada.
a ne da bude " ili" - " ili"

----------


## Mima

Igranje igrica na računalu nije početak ničega, druga je stvar što će osoba koja ima nekakvih tehnoloških sklonosti vrlo vjerojatno biti sklona i igricama, pa vjerojatno nema "informatičara" koji nije bar malo sklon ovisnosti o igricama. 

Ja ne mislim da djeci treba braniti računalo i igrice, i mislim da je autorica ove teme previše dramatična i da stvari uopće nisu takve kakvim ih ona prikazuje, i ne mislim da je sadnja cvijeća plus a igrica na računalu minus, ali da igrice na računalu imaju potencijal stvoriti ovisnost - imaju, kao što fejsbuk i generalno online socijaliziranje kriju opasnosti za (pre)mlade korisnike.

----------


## Mima

Pa sigurno da informatika, bolje rečeno rad na računalu,  treba biti uključena u školovanje kao metoda rada, i to u sve predmete - ali onda djeci treba dati sredstva za taj rad, jer se ne može po podrazumijevati da ih svatko ima na raspolaganju.

----------


## sirius

> Igranje igrica na računalu nije početak ničega, druga je stvar što će osoba koja ima nekakvih tehnoloških sklonosti vrlo vjerojatno biti sklona i igricama, pa vjerojatno nema "informatičara" koji nije bar malo sklon ovisnosti o igricama. 
> 
> Ja ne mislim da djeci treba braniti računalo i igrice, i mislim da je autorica ove teme previše dramatična i da stvari uopće nisu takve kakvim ih ona prikazuje, i ne mislim da je sadnja cvijeća plus a igrica na računalu minus, ali da igrice na računalu imaju potencijal stvoriti ovisnost - imaju, kao što fejsbuk i generalno online socijaliziranje kriju opasnosti za (pre)mlade korisnike.


Slazem se.
Meni je razumljvo da netko sa djetetom od godine dana ne moze zamisliti zivot kada tom isto djetetu bude 12 godina. 
Zato i ne vidim previse smisao u tako generalnoj temi.

kod nas se pojavila neki dan susjeda od 7 godina sa pametnim telefonom kojeg je dobila jer nije plakala na vadenju krvi za upis u skolu. To je pomalo zbunilo moju predskolku koja vadi krv svako malo, ali bez telefona za nagradu. :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Što se tiče korisničkog nivoa, čisto sumnjam da će ijedno od naše djece uspjeti odrasti a da neće savladati korisnički nivo korištenja računala - znači baratanje fejsbukom, pretraživanje interneta, pisanje dokumenta, korištenje programa kakav je power point, pronalaženje i instaliranje software-a - to će sasvim sigurno savladati sami, kao što ja znam uključiti perilicu veša a moja prababa nije znala.
> ...
> Igranje igrica na računalu nije početak ničega, druga je stvar što će osoba koja ima nekakvih tehnoloških sklonosti vrlo vjerojatno biti sklona i igricama, pa vjerojatno nema "informatičara" koji nije bar malo sklon ovisnosti o igricama. 
> 
> Ja ne mislim da djeci treba braniti računalo i igrice, i mislim da je autorica ove teme previše dramatična i da stvari uopće nisu takve kakvim ih ona prikazuje, i ne mislim da je sadnja cvijeća plus a igrica na računalu minus, ali da igrice na računalu imaju potencijal stvoriti ovisnost - imaju, kao što fejsbuk i generalno online socijaliziranje kriju opasnosti za (pre)mlade korisnike.


ovako i ja mislim, malo sam iskombinirala postove.
iako, kad su u pitanju igrice - one su u slučaju j ipak bile početak interesa za tehnologiju. tu je trebalo ubaciti neki hakerski program, pa onda zakupiti server - ne znam dalje ni ponoviti  :Grin:  
sad je za tri koplja ispred mene, tipičnog korisnika. to što ja odlično znam excel jer mi treba u poslu, a on ne - to je manje bitno. 
inače, u školi sam imala sliejdeće predmete : paskal, basic, fortran i C. i niš se nije uvatilo. :D  to mi onda bio bauk i tako je i ostalo. pitam se jel su još uvijek ti programski jezici u funkciji il je sad i to  sve puno jednostavnije.
pisali smo program na papir, profesorica ga je tipkala na komp - ako ne radi (npr zaboravio si jednu točku)  - jedan.

----------


## Mima

Bez obzira na to koji se danas programski jezici uče u školi na svakom od njih se mogu shvatiti načela programiranja (a sigurno se počinje od nekog proceduralnog jezika kakav je C).

Inače, TO su jednostavni jezici.

----------


## cvijeta73

viš da nemam pojma  :Grin: 
malo nedostatak interesa, malo loša profesorica i tako. već onda je znala tri puta manje od par genijalaca u našem razredu. zahvaljujući kojima smo svi imali napisane programe :D

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Mislim da ste malo krivo protumacili ono sto ja smatram problemom. Naglasak je na tome da djeca danas premalo vremena provode vani i u igri. Nisam rekla da su igrice na ekranu nuzno zlo,ali ako gledamo da je djetetovo slobodno vrijeme ograniceno,npr nakon skole i ispunjenja obaveza koje ima (a sve se obavljaju u zatvorenom prostoru), ono premalo vremena provodi vani. Brine me sto eto danas djeca od malih nogu imaju te mobitele,tablete,televizori obicno rade doma bez obzira da li se gleda nesto korisno. Govorim o onom sto je najcesca pojava,naravno da nije uvijek i svugdje tako.
Dakle,dijete koje je u vrticu,skoli,dok dodje doma,pojede,napise zadacu,obavi sto vec ima,recimo da ima jos malo vremena za slobodnu aktivnost. Ako dio od tog vremena provede uz ekran,a ne uz igru,moze se reci da je premalo bio vani.
Dijete bi dnevno trebalo provesti na zraku,na danjem svjetlu minimalno 2 sata,mnogi preporucuju cak 3-4 sata po bilo kakvim vremenskim uvjetima. Em zbog vitamina D,em zbog svjetlosti,em zbog zraka.
Ja nisam rekla da zelim da mi dijete bude informaticki nepismeno,ali ne mislim da sestogodisnjak mora imati svoj mobitel i znati raditi u power pointu. Mislim da se djeca moraju igrati i uzivati. Za postizanje informaticke pismenosti mislim da nije kasno krenuti niti kasnije.
Ja znam da postoje drustvene norme i pravila i takodjer ocekivanja od drustva-netko je napisao (sirius?) da bi djeca do prvog razreda (vani) vec trebala savladati inf pismenost.
Ako to znaci (a znaci) da cu dijete od 4-5godina poucavati koristiti word ili excell ili power point, i don't think so. 
Najbitnije mi je da moje dijete prozivi sretno i igrom ispunjeno djetinjstvo,a u zivotu ce se nasjedit i naradit za kompjuterom. 
Nisam rob navika ni hodanja u masi i imam kriticki stav prema drustvu u kojem zivim. Ocigledno je da previse sjedimo i biljimo u ekrane,a kontakt s prirodom nam je parkic izmedju zgrada (bar u gradovima).
Dakle,nisam protivnik informaticke pismenosti,ali pretjerano igranje igrica,bivanje na fejsbuku,imanje mobitela iz fore kod npr sestogodisnjaka,ne smatram postizanjem inform.pismenosti.

----------


## pulinka

LOL ali dete može i 4 sata sedeti na suncu i vazduhu uz ekrančić telefona-tableta-čegaveć...
Ja sam svojoj deci pokazala osnove word-a sa 2,5 godine. Word je u svojoj osnovi samo zamena za pisaću mašinu, zaboga? A power point je kreativniji od prosečne igrice namenjene tom uzrastu.
Što se tiče prirode i svežeg vazduha, ja živim u selu nad selima, tj. selendri, pa niti imam prirodu (osim ako njive i korovišta ne računaš u prirodu, naše selo ima 0,6% površine pod šumom  :Rolling Eyes: ) niti imam sa kime da pošaljem svoju decu u tu silnu prirodu jer je broj ekranozavisnika isti ako ne i veći nego u velegradu (jer grad nudi puuuno više sadržaja od sela, verovala ti ili ne...).

----------


## pulinka

Htedoh reći, moja deca provode stvarno dosta vremena i na vazduhu i na suncu ali često se ispostavi da se socijalizovati mora unutra i uz ekrane jer u mojoj bližoj okolini ja nemam previše istomišljenika. Ako ću da biram da li će mi dete samo lutati po prirodi ili u društvu gledati ekran, avaj, ja biram društvo, jer smo se do sada ohoho našetali sami. 
Naravno, kada je moje starije dete imalo 16 meseci, i ja sam razmišljala identično kao ti. Sad kada ona ima 6 godina i svoje najbolje drugarice, gledišta su mi nešto drugačija.

----------


## zekana

Ja sam bila kreativna u pronalazenju drustva za igru na zraku. Vozila sam 100kila u kolicima raznoraznih sadrzaja i fino ih "plasirala" u, recimo, finom hladu svojij curi. Tu se u jednom danu nasle dvije sarene i ogromne dekice, skoljke iz mora, par slikovnica, lopta, kantica s dodacima, a i kantica puna kamencica oblutaka, malene i prakticne igracke... boze, sto li sam jos znala ponijeti??? I da vidis kako se na nepoznatoj dekici s nepoznatim malenim djetetom od godinu dana i sitno odjednom nacicka 15ero djecice, a ja samo sjedim na klupici kraj njih i kazem- samo se posjednite sami i slobodno se igrajte! Dode ti da places od srece kako je to lijep prizor! A sve nepoznata djeca... misici maleni- SVI bi se oni igrali tako, a znate li zasto? ZATO STO JE NAJBOLJA IGRACKA NOVA I/ILI TUDJA IGRACKA!!! Zivjela djecja logika, ljubi ih teta zekana! hahahhahahaha! Treba da kupim stvarni kolica za blizance da mogu jos vise toga potrpati ovog ljeta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Doga

Bas sam si mislila dali da stavim ovaj link.. Pa eto, kako se sakuplja lova po najnovijoj ideji Vinogradskog odjela za ovisnosti: http://www.jutarnji.hr/-roditelji--o...oman-/1248996/.. Apsurdne ideje bedastog Zoricica i Marsica..

Tako da koliko god autorica smatrala ovu temu aktivnom, toliko i vodi u rastegnute zakljucke koji nemaju veze sa zdravim razumom.. Kako je na pocetku napisala @tangerina, osluskuj svoje dijete i djeluj prema tome.. a ako ti smeta tehnologija - makni je.. Kako veli @sirius, pohvatati ce u skoli..

----------


## pulinka

> Bas sam si mislila dali da stavim ovaj link.. Pa eto, kako se sakuplja lova po najnovijoj ideji Vinogradskog odjela za ovisnosti: http://www.jutarnji.hr/-roditelji--o...oman-/1248996/.. Apsurdne ideje bedastog Zoricica i Marsica..


Uzmi u obzir da ja ne znam apsolutno ništa o idejama i radu dvojice ljudi koje pominješ osim toga što čitam na linku, tako da u raspravu o njima konkretno ne mogu ni da ulazim.
Međutim, sve činjenice sa linka su potpuno tačne, MM je prosvetni radnik i već godinama primećuje sve negativne posledice neumerenog korišćenja ekrana. 
Pojedini srednjoškolci dolaze totalno neispavani i nesposobni da uopšte prate nastavu, jer spavaju par sati, ostalo vreme igraju igrice. SVI učenici na odmorima sede i gledaju u ekrane.
Ove godine je stanje takvo da đaci zahtevaju da učionice ostanu konstantno zamračene i tokom odmora (!), jer inače ne vide ekrane...Jedna učenica je promenila razred zbog facebook zlostavljanja "drugova" iz razreda. Jedan učenik je na pragu da ponovi razred jer sve svoje vreme van škole troši na igrice, ne jede, ne pije i ne spava, doslovno.
Što su sve pokazatelji da ni roditelji, ni škola nimalo nisu dorasli problemu ove zavisnosti, tj. ili je ne percipiraju kao problem ili nemaju rešenje.
Uostalom, nemam rešenje ni ja.
Ako moje dete bude deo razreda koji na odmoru zuri u ekrane, ja stvarno ne znam kako (i zašto?) bi joj zabranila da im se pridruži.

----------


## Barbi

> Naglasak je na tome da djeca danas premalo vremena provode vani i u igri.


Mene zbilja zanima na temelju čega ovo zaključuješ? Je li to tvoje subjektivno mišljenje ili je objavljeno neko istraživanje na tu temu?
Iz moje subjektive perspektive to uopće nije tako. Moja djeca od jasličke dobi provode vani svaki dan sigurno dva sata samo ako uzmem u obzir vrijeme u instituciji (jaslice, vrtić, produženi boravak u školi) plus naše popodnevno vrijeme i vikend. Osim valjda ako sjekire padaju.
U svakom slučaju provode puno više vremena vani nego ja i na tome im beskrajno zavidim, uredski posao baš ne dozvoljava puno sjedenja na suncu. :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

> Bas sam si mislila dali da stavim ovaj link.. Pa eto, kako se sakuplja lova po najnovijoj ideji Vinogradskog odjela za ovisnosti: http://www.jutarnji.hr/-roditelji--o...oman-/1248996/.. Apsurdne ideje bedastog Zoricica i Marsica..


Čitala sam taj članak još onda kad je prvi put objavljen. Ne poznajem dotične ljude, niti zaposlenike Vinogradske, pa me zanima zašto ih nazivaš bedastima, a ideje apsurdnima?

Ovisnost o kompjutorskim igrama zaista postoji, pitanje je samo što ulazi u definiciju ovisnosti. Povremeni kontrolirani kontakt djeteta s ekranom ne znači automatski i ovisnost, ali činjenica je da je roditeljska kontrola upotrebe ekrana danas sve potrebnija. Pogotovo kod djece koja pokazuju sklonost nekontroliranom sjedenju uz elektroniku.

S druge strane, ne slažem se ni s pokretačicom teme da je danas standard da šestogodišnje dijete ima mobitel, jer mislim da ipak nije. Koliko mogu pratiti djecu iz naše obližnje osnovne škole, i još nekih drugih škola, mobitele obično dobivaju u ruke negdje u 3. razredu. Ne kažem da je to idealna dob, ali ipak je više od 6 godina. I većina ih se, usprkos mobitelima, i dalje često igra vani. Kako cvijeta reče, veći je problem smisliti zabavu za kišne dane kad se ne može van, a djeca na ponuđene kreativne roditeljske zabave kolutaju očima ili s prezirom govore "ne"  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Da , ovisnost o ekranima postoji.
samo ako se pita neurologe i neuroznanstvenike postoje odredene predispozicije da dijete/odrasla osoba razvije ovisnost , kao i bilo koju drugu ovisnost. Predispozicije u radu mozga odredenog pojedinca , a ne samo izlozenost i dostupnost tehnologije.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Mene zbilja zanima na temelju čega ovo zaključuješ? Je li to tvoje subjektivno mišljenje ili je objavljeno neko istraživanje na tu temu?
> Iz moje subjektive perspektive to uopće nije tako. Moja djeca od jasličke dobi provode vani svaki dan sigurno dva sata samo ako uzmem u obzir vrijeme u instituciji (jaslice, vrtić, produženi boravak u školi) plus naše popodnevno vrijeme i vikend. Osim valjda ako sjekire padaju.
> U svakom slučaju provode puno više vremena vani nego ja i na tome im beskrajno zavidim, uredski posao baš ne dozvoljava puno sjedenja na suncu.



To je i moje subjektivno misljenje,a i postoje mnoga istrazivanja koja to potvrdjuju. Rekla sam,mozda necija djeca i provode dosta vremena vani,pa roditelj ne smatra da danas postoji taj problem,ali CINJENICA je da danas djeca vise vremena provode unutra,a premalo vani.
Ne znam zasto svi kao primjer navode svoje djecu koja su kao dosta po vani,pa jel tako tesko shvatiti da su GLOBALNO djeca puno vise u zatvorenom nego vani.

Ne znam kako zaljepiti linkove ovdje (pisem preko moba), pa cu navesti naslove clanaka koji govore o tome.


"Kids don't spend enough time outside" (sustaineblebrands)

"Children spend less than 30 minutes outside per week" (telegraph.co.uk)

 "Children spend too long at screens and not long enough outdoors" (theguardian.com)

"Researchers warn kids dont get enough outdoor playing" (CBC News)

"Myiopia risk lowered when children play outdoors" (medscape.com)

Ima 800 clanaka na tu temu. Nije mi jasno kako taj problem nije ocigledan.
Pa i sama vodim svoje dijete van svaki dan po par sati,ali sam svjesna da generalno djeca puno manje vremena provode vani nego u moje vrijeme.
To vidim npr po oblacnom vremenu ili kad malo zapuhne,kad sve one mame koje sam vidjala vani s kolicima,nestanu..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Bas sam si mislila dali da stavim ovaj link.. Pa eto, kako se sakuplja lova po najnovijoj ideji Vinogradskog odjela za ovisnosti: http://www.jutarnji.hr/-roditelji--o...oman-/1248996/.. Apsurdne ideje bedastog Zoricica i Marsica..
> 
> Tako da koliko god autorica smatrala ovu temu aktivnom, toliko i vodi u rastegnute zakljucke koji nemaju veze sa zdravim razumom.. Kako je na pocetku napisala @tangerina, osluskuj svoje dijete i djeluj prema tome.. a ako ti smeta tehnologija - makni je.. Kako veli @sirius, pohvatati ce u skoli..


Nisi uopce shvatila sto sam napisala. Nisam pisala o ovisnosti i definiciji iste. Pisala sam o okolini i utjecaju na moje dijete.
Ne da mi se opet objasnjavati receno.
Ovo sto si linkala nema veze sa mojim tvrdnjama. A ne bih se slozila da moji zakljucci nemaju veze sa zdravim razumim!?! Cemu takva izjava??

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Čitala sam taj članak još onda kad je prvi put objavljen. Ne poznajem dotične ljude, niti zaposlenike Vinogradske, pa me zanima zašto ih nazivaš bedastima, a ideje apsurdnima?
> 
> Ovisnost o kompjutorskim igrama zaista postoji, pitanje je samo što ulazi u definiciju ovisnosti. Povremeni kontrolirani kontakt djeteta s ekranom ne znači automatski i ovisnost, ali činjenica je da je roditeljska kontrola upotrebe ekrana danas sve potrebnija. Pogotovo kod djece koja pokazuju sklonost nekontroliranom sjedenju uz elektroniku.
> 
> S druge strane, ne slažem se ni s pokretačicom teme da je danas standard da šestogodišnje dijete ima mobitel, jer mislim da ipak nije. Koliko mogu pratiti djecu iz naše obližnje osnovne škole, i još nekih drugih škola, mobitele obično dobivaju u ruke negdje u 3. razredu. Ne kažem da je to idealna dob, ali ipak je više od 6 godina. I većina ih se, usprkos mobitelima, i dalje često igra vani. Kako cvijeta reče, veći je problem smisliti zabavu za kišne dane kad se ne može van, a djeca na ponuđene kreativne roditeljske zabave kolutaju očima ili s prezirom govore "ne"


Obicno dobe mob kad krenu u skolu,da se mogu cuti s roditeljima. Ali ako ti kazes da vidis da to nije tako,jos bolje,drago mi je da nisam bila u pravu. Ja sam medju svojom rodbinom primjetila da djeca obavezno dobe mob,vrlo cesto i prije skole.
Jedan necak po cijele dane igra igre na kompu. Mama (moja sestricna) uopce nije zabrinuta. Rekla bih da nije osvijestena/informirana.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> LOL ali dete može i 4 sata sedeti na suncu i vazduhu uz ekrančić telefona-tableta-čegaveć...
> Ja sam svojoj deci pokazala osnove word-a sa 2,5 godine. Word je u svojoj osnovi samo zamena za pisaću mašinu, zaboga? A power point je kreativniji od prosečne igrice namenjene tom uzrastu.
> Što se tiče prirode i svežeg vazduha, ja živim u selu nad selima, tj. selendri, pa niti imam prirodu (osim ako njive i korovišta ne računaš u prirodu, naše selo ima 0,6% površine pod šumom ) niti imam sa kime da pošaljem svoju decu u tu silnu prirodu jer je broj ekranozavisnika isti ako ne i veći nego u velegradu (jer grad nudi puuuno više sadržaja od sela, verovala ti ili ne...).


Pa jel imate dvoriste? Ma ako ste na selu ni ne morate ici u sumu,selo je super zbog cistog zraka! Slazem se-djeca na selu mozda cesce i budu za ekranom,jer im je dosadno,ali rekla bih da je i svijest ljudi tamo slabija o tim nekim stvarima. Naravno,govorim opcenito.

----------


## pulinka

> Pa jel imate dvoriste? Ma ako ste na selu ni ne morate ici u sumu,selo je super zbog cistog zraka! Slazem se-djeca na selu mozda cesce i budu za ekranom,jer im je dosadno,ali rekla bih da je i svijest ljudi tamo slabija o tim nekim stvarima. Naravno,govorim opcenito.


Imamo dvorište, i taj deo "prirode" je skroz OK. Ali, i to s vremena na vreme dosadi deci. Čak i tuđa dvorišta vremenom dosade  :Smile: . 
Ja sam se zapravo nadovezala na tvoju tezu da su deca "premalo napolju u prirodi", jer je meni, (a živim na selu), tvoja zamisao prirode pomalo romantičarski nerealna. 
Da li su globalno deca previše unutra-pa, verovatno jesu ako već ima toliko istraživanja na tu temu, ali nisam sigurna da su ekrani UZROK, nego samo pojava koja prati i podupire trend dece koja ne izlaze napolje. Zašto deca ne izlaze, već si i sama napisala-puno boravka u institucijama, roditelji koji dugo rade, nedostatak mesta za boravak napolju itd. itd.

----------


## Doga

> Čitala sam taj članak još onda kad je prvi put objavljen. Ne poznajem dotične ljude, niti zaposlenike Vinogradske, pa me zanima zašto ih nazivaš bedastima, a ideje apsurdnima?


Upoznata sam s njihovim radom, Zoricic je specijalista striktno za alkoholizam (a gura nos i u sva druga podrucja o kojima ne zna nista, kao sto je i napomenuo za ovu vrstu ovisnosti) a Marsic je antropolog (s jednim vulgarnim smislom za humor, bez ijedne kvalitetne ideje).. U pozadini njihovog rjesenja problema stoje nove farmaceutske tvrtke koje se probijaju na Hrv. trziste i traze nove konzumente - bitka za ljekovima - dok ih iste drze na zivotu.

Apsurdne su ideje upravo zbog mutila u kojem 'love'. Olako se razna stanja (npr. 3h za kompjutorom) pripisuju ovisnoscu, koju sami definiraju kako im odgovara, a izlijecenih gore nemaju vise od 1 posto.. Doticni se ne bave 'pravom' psihijatrijom; ne rade psihoanalize, oni rade svoju pseudoanalizu koju tretiraju striktno medikamentima.

Bas kao sto je rekla @sirius:



> Da , ovisnost o ekranima postoji.
> samo ako se pita neurologe i neuroznanstvenike postoje odredene predispozicije da dijete/odrasla osoba razvije ovisnost , kao i bilo koju drugu ovisnost. Predispozicije u radu mozga odredenog pojedinca , a ne samo izlozenost i dostupnost tehnologije.


Akonto toga, kao sto sam rekla, ako ce mi se djete najbolje, najkreativnije izrazavati kroz ekran, kompjutor, muziku - dakle, bilo koji tehnoloski medij - dapace! Slazem se i da svaki objekt, koji se pretjerano koristi te zloupotrebljava, doticni subjekt potencijalno vodi u ovisnost, ali za to stanje (po mom skromnom misljenju) nije striktno nuznan uzrok 'sama izlozenost ekranima i dostupnost tehnologije'. Mislim da sve ovisi o nacinu na koji se sto koristi, te o krajnjim ciljevima za koje se koristi.. 

@AmaranthQ, pricala sam o gore navedenom, a ne o tebi - vezano za zdrav razum. Nesporazum, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Upoznata sam s njihovim radom, Zoricic je specijalista striktno za alkoholizam (a gura nos i u sva druga podrucja o kojima ne zna nista, kao sto je i napomenuo za ovu vrstu ovisnosti) a Marsic je antropolog (s jednim vulgarnim smislom za humor, bez ijedne kvalitetne ideje).. U pozadini njihovog rjesenja problema stoje nove farmaceutske tvrtke koje se probijaju na Hrv. trziste i traze nove konzumente - bitka za ljekovima - dok ih iste drze na zivotu.
> 
> Apsurdne su ideje upravo zbog mutila u kojem 'love'. Olako se razna stanja (npr. 3h za kompjutorom) pripisuju ovisnoscu, koju sami definiraju kako im odgovara, a izlijecenih gore nemaju vise od 1 posto.. Doticni se ne bave 'pravom' psihijatrijom; ne rade psihoanalize, oni rade svoju pseudoanalizu koju tretiraju striktno medikamentima.
> 
> Bas kao sto je rekla @sirius:
> 
> 
> Akonto toga, kao sto sam rekla, ako ce mi se djete najbolje, najkreativnije izrazavati kroz ekran, kompjutor, muziku - dakle, bilo koji tehnoloski medij - dapace! Slazem se i da svaki objekt, koji se pretjerano koristi te zloupotrebljava, doticni subjekt potencijalno vodi u ovisnost, ali za to stanje (po mom skromnom misljenju) nije striktno nuznan uzrok 'sama izlozenost ekranima i dostupnost tehnologije'. Mislim da sve ovisi o nacinu na koji se sto koristi, te o krajnjim ciljevima za koje se koristi.. 
> 
> @AmaranthQ, pricala sam o gore navedenom, a ne o tebi - vezano za zdrav razum. Nesporazum, sorry


Ok,sorry,tak je zazvucalo,krivo sam skuzila  :Smile:

----------


## Doga

''Tako da koliko god autorica smatrala ovu temu aktivnom, toliko TEMA (djeca, tehnologija, izlasci) vodi u rastegnute zakljucke koji nemaju veze sa zdravim razumom..''

Da, nezgodno sroceno.. Eto, ja i tehnoligija.. kromanjonac i balet.. uvijek se uspijem neuspijelo izraziti ovim putevima..  :Razz:

----------


## Peterlin

> Obicno dobe mob kad krenu u skolu,da se mogu cuti s roditeljima. Ali ako ti kazes da vidis da to nije tako,jos bolje,drago mi je da nisam bila u pravu. Ja sam medju svojom rodbinom primjetila da djeca obavezno dobe mob,vrlo cesto i prije skole.
> *Jedan necak po cijele dane igra igre na kompu. Mama (moja sestricna) uopce nije zabrinuta. Rekla bih da nije osvijestena/informirana.*


Pokazi joj ovo: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cris-r...b_3343245.html

Imam ja slican materijal (obradu na hrvatski od iste autorice), vec sam to stavljala na forum, ali ako treba, mogu opet.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Moze,ako imas na hrvatskom-poslat cu joj to. Jako je detaljno sve opisano-vrlo zanimljivo. Hvala

----------


## Peterlin

> Moze,ako imas na hrvatskom-poslat cu joj to. Jako je detaljno sve opisano-vrlo zanimljivo. Hvala


Evo na hrvatskom (imam to u power pointu, pa je malo trapavo ispalo. U prijevodu nisu navedene sve reference koje se nalaze u izvornom članku, da se ne opterećuje sadržaj, ali su dostupne na linku: 

*TAMNA STRANA INFORMACIJSKIH TEHNOLOGIJA*
IZVOR: CHRIS ROWAN: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/11547491...y---Cris-Rowan

*JESMO LI SVJESNI?*
Koliko vremena naša djeca provedu dnevno pred ekranima?Koliko od toga je posvećeno učenju, a koliko je zabava i gubljenje vremena?Jeste li sigurni da to nema štetne posljedice?DOKAZANO JE DA ŠTETNIH POSLJEDICA IPAK IMA...
*JE LI IZLOŽENOST EKRANIMA ŠTETNA?*
Izloženost tehnologiji je svakodnevna pojavaLako se može dogoditi da to i ne primijetimoTreba razmisliti o mogućim posljedicamaSvjetski stručnjaci su to već učinili – istražili i utvrdili posljedice pretjeranog izlaganja “ekranima”, pogotovo u najranijoj dobi
*ŠTO KAŽU STRUČNJACI?*
Cris Rowan – kanadski pedijatrijski radni teraputBavi se utjecajem tehnologije na ponašanje djece, njihovu sposobnost učenja i razvoj općenitoObavila je opsežno istraživanje o negativnim posljedicama pretjerane izloženosti tehnologiji u ranoj dobiViše o CHRIS ROWAN: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/11547491...y---Cris-Rowan
*KAKVO JE DANAS STANJE?*
Djeca i mladi koriste se tehnologijom 4-5 puta više od preporučene količine, s ozbiljnim i po život opasnim posljedicamaMobilni uređaji (mobilni telefoni, tableti, elektroničke igrice) dramatično su povećali dostupnost i uporabu tehnologije, pogotovo u vrlo male djece, dobi do 3 godine
*PREPORUKE ZA RANU DOB*
Američka akademija za pedijatriju i Kanadsko pedijatrijsko društvo tvrde da djeca u dobi do 2 godine ne bi smjela biti izložena nikakvoj informatičkoj tehnologijiod 3 do 5 godina trebala bi se ograničiti na ukupno najviše jedan sat dnevno6 do 18 godina na ukupno najviše 2 sata dnevno
*EVO ŠTO BI TREBALO UČINITI...*
Cris Rowan poziva roditelje, nastavnike i vlade da zabrane uporabu svih mobilnih uređaja djeci mlađoj od 12 godinaViše detalja o istraživanju dostupno je na  www.zonein.ca , gdje se nalazi Zone'in-ova tablica s činjenicama u vezi sa spomenutim istraživanjimaSlijedi 10 razloga za tu zabranu temeljenih na istraživanjima

*DESET RAZLOGA* za zabranu uporabe mobilnim uređajima djeci
*Utjecaj na razvoj mozga* *Kašnjenje u razvoju**Epidemijska pretilost**Nedostatak sna**Duševne bolesti**Agresija* *Digitalna demencija**Ovisnosti**Emisija zračenja**Neodrživost dosadašnjeg pristupa*

*Utjecaj na razvoj mozga*
Od rođenja pa sve do druge godine djetetov se mozak trostruko poveća i tako nastavi funkcionirati u stanju brza razvoja do 21. godineRani razvoj mozga određuju podražaji iz okoline ili pak njihov izostanakStimulacija mozga u razvoju koju je prouzrokovala pretjerana izloženost tehnologiji ima negativan utjecaj na izvršnu funkciju te uzrokom deficita pažnje, kašnjenjem kognitivnoga razvoja, otežanim učenjem, povećanim impulzivnošću te smanjenom mogućnošću samoregulacije, čega su primjer tantrumiPretjeranu stimulaciju mozga izazivaju:mobilni telefoniInternetiPadTV
*Kašnjenje u razvoju*
Uporaba tehnologije ograničava pokret, što može rezultirati kašnjenjem u razvoju. Jedno od troje djece danas započinje svoje školovanje nedovoljno razvijeno za svoju dob, što negativno utječe na pismenost i uspješnost u obrazovanjuKretanje pojačava koncentraciju i povećava mogućnost učenjaUporaba tehnologije u djece mlađe od 12 godina štetna je za djetetov razvoj i učenje
*Epidemijska pretilost*
TV i igranje videoigrica koreliraju s povećanom pretilošćuDjeca kojoj je doušteno imati mobilni uređaj u sobi imaju 30% veću incidenciju pretilostiJedno od četvero kanadske te jedno od troje američke djece pretilo je30% pretile djece razvit će dijabetes, a pretili pojedinci u većem su riziku od ranijega moždanog i srčanog udara, ozbiljno skraćuje životni vijekporadi pretilosti, djeca 21. stoljeća mogla bi biti prva generacija u kojoj većina njih neće nadživjeti svoje roditelje
*Nedostatak sna*
60% roditelja ne nadzire djecu tijekom korištenja tehnologije, a 75% je djece kojoj je korištenje tehnologije dopušteno u spavaćoj sobi75% djece u dobi između 9 i 10 godina pati od pomanjkanja sna do te mjere da im ono štetno utječe na zdravlje i ocjene
*Duševne bolesti*

Pretjerana je uporaba tehnologije vjerojatan uzrok višim stopama raznih bolestidječje depresijeAnksioznostPoremećaj privrženostiDeficit pažnjeBipolarni poremećajPsihozeRaznih oblika problematičnoga dječjeg ponašanjaJednom od šestero kanadske djece dijagnosticirana je duševna bolest, a mnoga zbog toga uzimaju opasne psihotropne lijekove
*Agresija*

Medijski sadržaj koji uključuje nasilje može uzrokovati dječju agresiju Mlađa su djeca više izložena povećoj incidenciji fizičkoga i seksualnoga nasilja u današnjim medijima.Mnoge emisije/serije prikazuje eksplicitni seks, ubojstvo, silovanje, mučenje i sakaćenjeAmerika je kategorizirala medijsko nasilje kao javni zdravstveni rizik jer utječe na dječju agresiju
*Digitalna demencija*

Velika brzina medijskoga sadržaja može pridonijeti deficitu pažnje kao i umanjenoj koncentraciji i pamćenju poradi toga što se tako reduciraju neuronski tragovi do frontalnoga korteksaDjeca koja ne mogu usmjeriti pažnju, ne mogu učitiIzvori / istraživanja: Christakis 2004; Small 2008
*Ovisnosti*

Kako roditelji pridaju sve više i više pažnje tehnologiji, udaljavaju se od svoje djece.U nedostatku roditeljske privrženosti djeca prepuštena sebi mogu se povezati s uređajima, što može rezultirati ovisnošćuJedno od 11-ero djece u dobi od 8 do 18 godina ovisno je o tehnologiji
*Emisija zračenja*

U svibnju 2011. Svjetska je zdravstvena organizacija klasificirala mobilne telefone i druge bežične uređaje kao 2B-kategoriju rizika  (moguće kancerogeno) zbog emisija zračenjaJames McNamee iz Health Canada u listopadu 2011. izdao je upozorenje u kojem tvrdi: „Djeca su osjetljivija na različite agense od odraslih jer se njihovi mozgovi i imunosni sustavi još uvijek razvijaju, pa se stoga ne može reći da je rizik jednak za mlađu odraslu osobu i dijete“
*Emisija zračenja – daljnji koraci*

U prosincu 2013. doktor Anthony Miller iz Škole za javno zdravstvo Sveučilišta u Torontu preporučio je da, temeljem istraživanja, izloženost radiofrekvencijama bude reklasificirana kao 2A (vjerojatno kancerogeno), a ne 2B (moguće kancerogeno)Američka akademija za pedijatriju zatražila je preispitivanje emisija EMF-zračenja tehničkih uređaja navodeći tri razloga u vezi s utjecajem na djecu
*Neodrživost dosadašnjeg pristupa*

Načini na koje su djeca odgojena i obrazovana u vezi s tehnologijom više nisu održiviDjeca su naša budućnost, no nema budućnosti za djecu koja se pretjerano koriste tehnologijomTimski je pristup potreban i hitan kako bi se smanjila upotreba tehnologije među djecomReferencu potražite ispod slikokaza na www.zonein.ca pod „videos“ kako biste ovo podijelili s onima koji su zabrinuti zbog pretjerane uporabe tehnologije među djecom

----------


## anika2

Kako petogodisnjaku efikasno objasniti ako njegov best frend ima nintendo da ne mora i on? 

carpe diem

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne možeš. Skreni pažnju nečim.

----------


## Lili75

Jel.on ima nesto sto nema njegov friend?
Reci da se mogu igrat s tim kad su kod frenda a kod njega nesto drugo.

mene ne bi brinuo sam nintendo nego to sto hoce imat nesto samo zato sto to ima netko drugi.
to im se mora objasnjavat od ranog djetinjstva i tupit. To je povezano s komplesknijom pricom o samopostovanju samopouzdanju nepovodjenju za drugima i dr.

----------


## Kaae

Napokon su sve srocili tako da ne zvuci suludo, a da se uklapa u moderan zivot: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jordansh...d-screen-time/

----------


## tangerina

> Ne možeš. Skreni pažnju nečim.


hahaha, kod petogodišnjaka? iznenadila bi se koliko dugo oni mogu tupit o tome

moje je iskustvo da većini njih ne možeš nikako objasniti
šta god kažeš njima je to glup razlog

----------


## ribice

Ok, možeš objasniti ali ne znači da će dobiti.
Objasniš  jednom, dvaput a onda prestaneš objašnjavati i ukratko kažeš ne.  Imaju 5 ali nisu blesavi.

----------


## tanja_b

> Ok, možeš objasniti ali ne znači da će dobiti.
> Objasniš  jednom, dvaput a onda prestaneš objašnjavati i ukratko kažeš ne.  Imaju 5 ali nisu blesavi.


Iz iskustva, ovo mi se pokazalo kao najefikasnija metoda odbijanja nemogućih prohtjeva.

----------


## tanja_b

> mene ne bi brinuo sam nintendo nego to sto hoce imat nesto samo zato sto to ima netko drugi.
> to im se mora objasnjavat od ranog djetinjstva i tupit. To je povezano s komplesknijom pricom o samopostovanju samopouzdanju nepovodjenju za drugima i dr.


U dobi od 5-7 godina (a i još neko vrijeme kasnije), većina dječjih želja potječe upravo zato što su to vidjeli kod nekog drugog. I nema veze sa samopoštovanjem, povodljivošću i sl., nego je to, čini mi se, uobičajena socijalizacijska faza. Naravno, to ne znači da će nešto i dobiti zato što to ima netko drugi i zato što je dijete upravo u toj fazi  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

> Kako petogodisnjaku efikasno objasniti ako njegov best frend ima nintendo da ne mora i on?


Mama i tata rade, zaradjuju novce, novaca ima ograniceno, ne mogu svi imati sve sto pozele. Valjda ima sin nesto sto frend nema. Ili je bio negdje gdje frend nije. Nakon sto dva puta ponovis nakon toga samo govoris ne.

ovisno o tome koji ti je stav prema nintendu mozes ostaviti nadu da ce dobiti jedan dan za rodjendan ili mu donijeti djed mraz, ali nemoj popustiti odmah jer treba koristiti prilike za vjezbanje samokontrole (osim ako imas sina koji bas nikad ne zica i uvijek je sretan sa sitnicama - onda mislim da bi mu ipak kupila ako mogu).

Meni su super bili silni rodjendani i kupovanje poklona za njih, nakon tri godine kupovanja se samo malo rastuzi to i ona nece dobiti to nesto, ali se prisjetimo silnih poklona za bozic, uskrs, rodjendan i ostale neprigode pa je prodje brzo. A kad se sjetim drame prvih biranja  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

> Napokon su sve srocili tako da ne zvuci suludo, a da se uklapa u moderan zivot: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jordansh...d-screen-time/


When screen time is simply becomming time... Lol, upravo tako. A ne one paranoje oko pretilosti i ne znam cega sve vec ne. Ako postoji korelacija to je jos daleko od uzrok-posljedica.

----------


## tangerina

> Ok, možeš objasniti ali ne znači da će dobiti.
> Objasniš  jednom, dvaput a onda prestaneš objašnjavati i ukratko kažeš ne.  Imaju 5 ali nisu blesavi.


naravno, nisam mislila da to što im nećeš uspjet objasnit znači da ćeš postupit po njihovom
samo da sam ja odustala od svoje naivne ideje da će moje dijete razumjeti zašto ne dam
što se njega tiče, ne dam jer sam grozna i ništa ne razumijem. jedino mislim da je razumio zašto ne dam igrice sa pucanjem i sličnim.


ali, ja sam koristila i argument da nema realno ni potrebe za tim, ima instalirane igrice na kompu i igra ih već do kraja mojih granica

----------


## cvijeta73

Kaae, odlicno! Peterlin, moras azurirati smjernice, malo su zastarjele  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

Ajme... becoming :oops:

----------


## zutaminuta

Sjećam se sebe kada sam htjela Nintendo, i nije bilo zbog toga što ima prijateljica. Ta mi je stvar jednostavno bila genijalna. No, imala sam nekih 9-10 g, čini mi se.
Ugl. ja bih svojoj kćeri rekla da će dobiti, ali kada bude dovoljno stara za to, jer to nije za malu djecu, a do tada se ima igrati društvenih, logičkih igri i vani sporta.
Možda bih joj uzela dalekozor umjesto Nintenda.

----------


## Diana72

Ja svojoj kažem da smo siromašni i da joj to ne mogu kupiti jer nemamo novaca. Ni sad niti bilo kad. Gotova rasprava.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Eh,slušat amerikenjce koji imaju TV u maltene svakoj prostoriji u kući + autima....naravno da će imati blaže standarde...

Naši su fala Bogu stroži:
http://www.zadarski.hr/teme/clanak/i...e-i-bol-drugih

Ukratko: 
EVO ŠTO STRUČNJACI PREPORUČUJU O TOME KOLIKO VREMENA DIJETE SMIJE PROVESTI PRED EKRANOM:
DO 3 GODINE - 0 MINUTA
OD 3 DO 7 GODINA - OD 30 MINUTA DO JEDAN SAT
OD 7 DO 12 GODINA - MAKSIMALNO JEDAN SAT
OD 12 DO 15 GODINA - MAKSIMALNO SAT I POL DNEVNO
OD 16 GODINA - MASKIMALNO DVA SATA DNEVNO  

Vjerujem da 90% djece gleda više od ovog....
Moja je počela negdje sa 2,5god, ja sam pred porod doslovno trajno ugasila TV i odjavila Max tv,samo sa MM-om gledam navečer filmove...
Počeli smo joj puštat na laptopu "staromodne" crtane bez previše nasilja i nekih kerefeka,više je gledala u vrtiću kad je krenula (sa 2,5god) nego što joj mi dozvoljavamo doma...I sada smo na razini cca 15-20min ujutro nakon doručka i toliko navečer iza večere pred spavanje....iznimka su neki dulji crtani koje pogleda na kišni vikend kad ne možemo van,kad je bolesna (što nije skoro nikad  :Grin: ) isl...

Živimo blizu šetnice od kojih 4km kroz šumu i polja,ovdje živi jako puno djece no dok tuda šetamo jako ih rijetko srećemo...
Evo jučer smo vidjeli 2 dječaka na bicikli i bilo mi je wooow....mi smo svaki dan van negdje u điru,nedavno smo nabavili i psa koji će održavati tempo boravka u prirodi i kad poraste pa utjecaj društva bude veći nego sad...

Što se tiče imanja stvari koje imaju drugi, problem je što drugi tate pomorci svaki put kad dođu doma nešto obavezno kupe djeci,mi našoj ili ništa ili MM donese čoksu 
(crnu naravno  :Grin:  ).
Nisam ni shvaćala da je to tako dok joj u više navrata okolina ne bi rekla:aaaaa,dolazi tata,šta misliš što ti je kupio? :Evil or Very Mad: 
Djeca od MMovih kolega imaju I padove,I phonove itd...sa 6-7god....katastrofa...
Do sada nemam tih problema,nije baš da puno traži i zahtjeva ali meni nije nikakav problem odbit i bit babaroga.... :Smile: 
Jednom objašnjavam a iza toga ide samo oštro i kratko ne. :hand:

----------


## sillyme

> Eh,slušat amerikenjce koji imaju TV u maltene svakoj prostoriji u kući + autima....naravno da će imati blaže standarde...
> 
> Naši su fala Bogu stroži


A cuj, nasi standardi su da na vjeronauk ide 90-i-nesto posto osnovoskolaca od prvog razreda dva sata tjedno a informatika je izborni predmet, pa su nam takve i preporuke. Da mislim da je to "fala Bogu" - ne, ne mislim



> Što se tiče imanja stvari koje imaju drugi, problem je što drugi tate pomorci svaki put kad dođu doma nešto obavezno kupe djeci,mi našoj ili ništa ili MM donese čoksu 
> (crnu naravno  ).
> Nisam ni shvaćala da je to tako dok joj u više navrata okolina ne bi rekla:aaaaa,dolazi tata,šta misliš što ti je kupio?
> Djeca od MMovih kolega imaju I padove,I phonove itd...sa 6-7god....katastrofa...
> Do sada nemam tih problema,nije baš da puno traži i zahtjeva ali meni nije nikakav problem odbit i bit babaroga....
> Jednom objašnjavam a iza toga ide samo oštro i kratko ne.


Tebi je katastrofa sto necija djeca imaju poklone kojima se vesele? Meni je katastrofa sto roditelji ne mogu kupiti djeci poklone koje im mozda zele kupiti, a svakodnevni su dio modernog zivota. To da roditelji mogu i zele djeci kupiti nesto takvo mi nije katastrofa. Valjda zato sto opcenito ne procjenjujem sto drugi imaju i zasto.

----------


## sirius

Da mi je vidjeti 15 godisnjaka koji zadovoljava preporuku od 1,5 sat ekrana dnevno...

----------


## LEIRmam

> A cuj, nasi standardi su da na vjeronauk ide 90-i-nesto posto osnovoskolaca od prvog razreda dva sata tjedno a informatika je izborni predmet, pa su nam takve i preporuke. Da mislim da je to "fala Bogu" - ne, ne mislim


I vjeronauk je izborni predmet, a Bogu hvala da djeca vole taj predmet i žele ga pohađati. A zapravo ne znam kakve veze imaju vjeronauk i informatika, ali eto...

----------


## LEIRmam

> Da mi je vidjeti 15 godisnjaka koji zadovoljava preporuku od 1,5 sat ekrana dnevno...


X

----------


## sillyme

> I vjeronauk je izborni predmet, a Bogu hvala da djeca vole taj predmet i žele ga pohađati. A zapravo ne znam kakve veze imaju vjeronauk i informatika, ali eto...


Pa jednostavno - da se mom djetetu nudi 2h tjedno izbornog predmeta informatike integriranog u satnicu i po nekom suvislom programu (a ne da uci nesto nemusto na nerazumljivom jeziku koji niti jedan IT-jevac ne koristi, kako je bilo u knjizi koju sam vidjela) onda bi upisala dijete na to. Umjesto toga drzava mi nudi integrirana 2h vjeronauka i nikakvu alternativu. Prema tome, usporedba je jasna u smislu prioritizacije znanja potrebnih nasoj djeci od strane skolskog sustava.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ufff, imam zelju napisati poduzi post (sa referencama; profesionalna deformacija  :kettlebell: ), ali ne stizem, pa cu samo ukratko. 

Pozdravljam nove smjernice ponajvise utoliko sto, umjesto da rade baukom i strase roditelje necime sto je postalo sastavni dio suvremenog zivota, nude informaciju kako da vrijeme provedeno pred ekranima ne bude nekvalitetno i postane interaktivno obiteljsko vrijeme, a ne zamjena za isto.

Najlakse je ugasiti ekrane, tezi dio je nauciti sebe i djecu kako ih odgovorno i uravnotezeno koristiti.
Ekrani ne mogu i ne smiju biti zamjena za loptu, stap, bicikl, bojice, knjigu, drustvo obitelji i druge djece, ali mogu biti sastavni dio zivota bez da ugrozavaju igru.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije do toga da se vjeronauk voli jer je super i naučiš tako puno bitnih / zanimljivih stvari. "Voli ga se" jer lako dobiješ dobru ocjenu u imeniku koja podiže prosjek. To bi bilo usporedivo kao da ti školski frend, dosadan i glup, svakodnevno dozvoli da kod njega igraš Nintendo misleći da mu se sviđa tvoje društvo, a zapravo sve što te zanima je Nintendo.  :Smile: 

Kroz vjeronauk društvo uči djecu potkupljivanju.

----------


## sirius

Hajde malo ohladite sa vjeronaukom ( i na ovoj ) temi.
Ima drugih tema o vjeronauku pa opletite tamo.

----------


## larmama

Moja je dosta dugo bila jako malo izlozena ekranima. Nije imala starije braće li sestara da od njih pokupi igranje na kompjuteru tako da je znala pogledati neki crtić. No u skolskoj dobi su se stvari počele malo pomalo mijenjati, narocito s prestankom boravka i samostalnim ostajanjem kod kuce . A osim godina druga stvar je to sto ekran vise nije bio samo tv i komp nego su tu dosli pametni telefoni, tableti ... I eto sad je dosla u fazu da joj je prvi izbor zabave neki od ekrana, na youtubu bi mogla visiti 24 sata. Tako da smo u stalnoj borbi i pregovorima oko količine. 
Uglavnom ekran u bilo kojem obliku joj je uvijek prvi izbor zabave nakon toga dolazi citanje a sva sreća sto ima puno aktivnosti pa joj ostaje manje vremena za ekrane.
Uglavnom kao sto sam ja ko klinka koristila svaki slobodan trenutak da se zavucemo u kut s knjigom u rukama tako ona isto radi ali s ekranom.

----------


## Kaae

> Eh,slušat amerikenjce koji imaju TV u maltene svakoj prostoriji u kući + autima....naravno da će imati blaže standarde...


Neki imaju, neki nemaju. Ono sto svakako nemaju je jednak broj mobitela po glavi stanovnika kao sto to ima Hrvatska. Cisto kao primjera radi. Tako da... sve je to relativno.

S obzirom na rasprostranjenost tehnologije u svakodnevnom skolstvu, ove hrvatske preporuke ovdje ne prolaze. Osobno se skroz slazem s novim preporukama AAP. 

Dijete gleda TV, a i sjedne nekad ispred kompjutera (s jednim od nas). Ne utjece lose na njega, naprotiv. A zivimo u prirodi, vani je non stop.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Tebi je katastrofa sto necija djeca imaju poklone kojima se vesele? Meni je katastrofa sto roditelji ne mogu kupiti djeci poklone koje im mozda zele kupiti, a svakodnevni su dio modernog zivota. To da roditelji mogu i zele djeci kupiti nesto takvo mi nije katastrofa. Valjda zato sto opcenito ne procjenjujem sto drugi imaju i zasto.


kompenziranje za odsutstvo iz djetetova života kupovanjem skupih gadgeta koji nisu primjereni dobi je nažalost učestalo,a sad jesu li ti oni više ili manje unutar budgeta je drugi par rukava...to što je moderno ne mora značit da je dobro i poželjno...

ako je za uplitanje vjeronauka u priču zaslužno ovo moje poštapanje sa Bogu fala onda stvarno...da mi je bar dulji edit...




> Najlakse je ugasiti ekrane, tezi dio je nauciti sebe i djecu kako ih odgovorno i uravnotezeno koristiti.
> Ekrani ne mogu i ne smiju biti zamjena za loptu, stap, bicikl, bojice, knjigu, drustvo obitelji i druge djece, ali mogu biti sastavni dio zivota bez da ugrozavaju igru.


bome,nije mi ga bilo tako lako ugasit,i ja sam bila pomalo ovisna i blejala sam u TV puno previše....ali računam,amo se primjerom postavit od starta...još da mi je svest na minimum ovaj net gdje bi mi bio kraj...no,bolja sam od MM-a pa npr. nemam net na mobitelu dok njega moram stalno opominjat da odloži mob dok smo za stolom...

da, i meni su ekrani sastavni dio života i ne ugrožavaju igru sa svim prethodno navedenim samo što se toliko dnevno danas provodi uz ekrane da ove preporuke izgledaju svima drakonske i puno premalo...a ne bi trebalo jer kad pogledaš koliko djeca imaju malo slobodnog vremena bila bi šteta da se i minut više provede uz neki ekran!

edit:primjene tehnologije u školi mi ne upadaju u ovo naravno nego pričamo o slobodnom vremenu! pa razlog više ako se već i u školi koristi...ostavi ga se u slobodno vrijeme...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo je linija manjeg otpora. Tipa kao da imate situaciju gdje su droga i narkomani posvuda, ne možete ih izbjeći, i onda se predate pa kažete _"Dobro, hašiš i trava nisu tako strašni. Kada bude stariji može se bosti iglom 1-2 mjesečno. Ne više."_

----------


## sirius

Svašta.

----------


## LEIRmam

> Pa jednostavno - da se mom djetetu nudi 2h tjedno izbornog predmeta informatike integriranog u satnicu i po nekom suvislom programu (a ne da uci nesto nemusto na nerazumljivom jeziku koji niti jedan IT-jevac ne koristi, kako je bilo u knjizi koju sam vidjela) onda bi upisala dijete na to. Umjesto toga drzava mi nudi integrirana 2h vjeronauka i nikakvu alternativu. Prema tome, usporedba je jasna u smislu prioritizacije znanja potrebnih nasoj djeci od strane skolskog sustava.


A miša mu, pa gdje si baš vjeronauk našla pljuvati, hm hm... A da se možda smanji satnica likovnog, glazbenog, da se 1 sat vjeronauka i 1 sat informatike stavi, to ne jelda... I zutaminuta, ima djece koja taj predmet jako vole, majka sam dvije takve djevojčice i ne pohađaju ga zbog petica, niti svi imaju petice iz vjeronauka. Ali to nije tema...

----------


## krumpiric

Super mi je pametovanje roditelja o tome što bi trebala raditi djeca s računalima- ni manje ni više nego - na forumu. Da ste se našle na kavi, pa ajde. Ali ne  :Smile: 

I korisnički nivo informatike danas ne treba nikome, tko se nije uspio u današnje vrijeme (na mlade mislim) sam naučiti excelu, wordu, pptu i aktivnom korištenju neta, ni neće.
Ali zato, ko što kaže mima, informatika nije fejsbuk nego JEST binarni sustav i jest programska logika, ista za sve jezike (i djeca odvazda uče logo, pa pascal, pa C).
I to je znanje korisno za život jer razvija posebnu vrstu logike i kreativnosti. 

Kužim sillyme koja priča o integraciji i prioritetu integracije u satnicu, i molim te leirmam da ne reagiraš tako dramatično. Tema nije o vjeronauku ko predmetu.

----------


## krumpiric

I potpisujem cvijetu, da djeca imaju što drugo radit, ne bi visila na računalima. Tek kad zblokira i odabere računalo umjesto ponuđene bolje opcije, onda bi se stiltala i stiltam se. Dok nema boljih opcija, a ono...

----------


## zutaminuta

LeirMAM, okladim se da je to i moja mama mislila za mene   :Wink:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Super mi je pametovanje roditelja o tome što bi trebala raditi djeca s računalima- ni manje ni više nego - na forumu. Da ste se našle na kavi, pa ajde. Ali ne  
> Ali zato, ko što kaže mima, informatika nije fejsbuk nego JEST binarni sustav i jest programska logika, ista za sve jezike (i djeca odvazda uče logo, pa pascal, pa C).
> I to je znanje korisno za život jer razvija posebnu vrstu logike i kreativnosti.


ja sam prva rekla,zagasila sam TV,da još smanjim i net gdje bi mi bio kraj..nisam licemjerna,pred djetetom se suzdržavam i trudim se bit na kompu kad nije kraj mene..a ovdje se ne priča samo o školskoj djeci nego i onoj kojoj su informatika i binarni sustav još daleki pojam...shvaćam da onaj kome je posao blisko vezan uz informatiku mora opravdavat upletenost iste u život pa se skrenulo na isticanje korisnosti upotrebe radi škole i učenja,a problem je u ovisnosti o gledanju crtića (na raznim vrstama ekrana),igranju igrica,višenju na društvenim mrežama odnosno gubljenju i ono malo slobodnog vremena na ekrane! radi toga mi je da, i za 15togodišnjaka tih 1,5h puno previše jer koliko on objektivno tokom tjedna ima slobodnog vremena?

a i ne poznam roditelja koji se sa svojim vrtićarcem ne svađa oko vremena provedenog na I padu,pa ga se oduzima,sakriva te generalno žali za kupovanjem istog za dijete.

----------


## Kaae

Ja osobno ne poznajem niti jednog roditelja vrticaraca koji s ipadom ima problema (ili nekim drugim tabletom, ili cak TV-om). Cisto pararelele radi. A to je jos u zloj zemlji Americi. Znaci ili im je TV toliko bitan kao sastavni dio zivota da nitko ne primjecuje da netko u obitelji gleda previse u ekran, ili se ipak bave necim drugim pa ne gledaju ni u sto previse. S obzirom da vecina ljudi s kojima se druzim boravvi 9.5 - 10 sati dnevno van kuce i da u vrticima nema TV-a i drugih ekrana, mislim da im je zapravo sve skroz taman. 

Zapravo, neki kucni vrtici imaju TV-e, ali postoje i neke smjernice kojih se moraju prijavljeni odgojitelji pridrzavati.

----------


## sirius

> ja sam prva rekla,zagasila sam TV,da još smanjim i net gdje bi mi bio kraj..nisam licemjerna,pred djetetom se suzdržavam i trudim se bit na kompu kad nije kraj mene..a ovdje se ne priča samo o školskoj djeci nego i onoj kojoj su informatika i binarni sustav još daleki pojam...shvaćam da onaj kome je posao blisko vezan uz informatiku mora opravdavat upletenost iste u život pa se skrenulo na isticanje korisnosti upotrebe radi škole i učenja,a problem je u ovisnosti o gledanju crtića (na raznim vrstama ekrana),igranju igrica,višenju na društvenim mrežama odnosno gubljenju i ono malo slobodnog vremena na ekrane! radi toga mi je da, i za 15togodišnjaka tih 1,5h puno previše jer koliko on objektivno tokom tjedna ima slobodnog vremena?
> 
> a i ne poznam roditelja koji se sa svojim vrtićarcem ne svađa oko vremena provedenog na I padu,pa ga se oduzima,sakriva te generalno žali za kupovanjem istog za dijete.


Evo poznas mene. Nemamo i pad. Nemamo tablet. Vrticarka mi bulji samo u TV u RTL kockicu ili slicne emisije pogodne za dob. Sa njom se ne svadam oko tv-a, a drugo ne koristi. Kad ima zabavnijih stvari , bavi se njima.
Sa 14 godisnjakom se svadam oko kolicine igrica, ali samo iz razloga jer je to njegov hiperfokus. Bez igrica ( koje je poceo igrati debelo iza 10+) i tako ne bi imao interesa za skolu jer interesa nije bilo niti u eri prije igrica.

----------


## annie84

Moj sestogodisnjak nit ima ipad niti tablet (nemamo ni mi oboje), nit ima mobitel.
A bome ne znam niti jedno dijete u toj dobi da ga ima.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ufff, imam zelju napisati poduzi post (sa referencama; profesionalna deformacija ), ali ne stizem, pa cu samo ukratko. 
> 
> Pozdravljam nove smjernice ponajvise utoliko sto, umjesto da rade baukom i strase roditelje necime sto je postalo sastavni dio suvremenog zivota, nude informaciju kako da vrijeme provedeno pred ekranima ne bude nekvalitetno i postane interaktivno obiteljsko vrijeme, a ne zamjena za isto.
> 
> Najlakse je ugasiti ekrane, tezi dio je nauciti sebe i djecu kako ih odgovorno i uravnotezeno koristiti.gru.


A kak se to može naučit

----------


## Kaae

Sto, Jelena? Kako provoditi kvalitetno vrijeme pred ekranom? Pa pocni s onim clankom sto sam linakala (sorry, na engleskom je, nadam se da razumijes), a ima i drugih izvora.

Postoji sadrzaj primjeren za vise manje svaku dob. Ok, ne mozda za najmanje bebe, sto je ok. Zatim mozes koristiti ekran kao zamjenu za igru, ili kao dopunu, ili cak kao vrstu igre. Mozes ga koristiti kao jeftinog babysittera, ili kao obiteljsku aktivnost. Bezbroj je nacina.

----------


## zasad skulirana

sirius,daleko ste ispod prosjeka!  :Smile:  ne smatram problematičnog onog tko igrice počne igrati debelo iza 10god ....no danas se ta granica opasno pomakla,članak koji sam linkala spominje djecu koja govore engl riječi umjesto hr radi buljenja u baby tv isl..počinje se prerano i onda logično da to progresivno raste s godinama...

i u bivšem pvt vrtiću moje male je bio TV, X puta bi došla po nju a oni svi sjede i bleje u neke crtane,dakle nit nešto smisleno (tipa da uče o jeseni pa neke pjesmice isl) nit potrebno...a znam da ih u dosta drugih vrtića ne dozvoljavaju....




> Moj sestogodisnjak nit ima ipad niti tablet (nemamo ni mi oboje), nit ima mobitel.
> A bome ne znam niti jedno dijete u toj dobi da ga ima.


da imaju mob ili ovo prvo dvoje? ja mob razumijem,ono neka kanta koja nema net u svrhu javljanja kad si kreno iz škole ako ideš sam pješke isl...
ali to nipošto ne bi trebao biti smartphone a u mojoj ih okolini ima dosta...i meni to nikako nije normalno...

jelena, trebalo bi neke (po mogućnosti edukativne ) crtiće gledat skupa pa ih poslje komentirat,razglabat itd...a to sigurno nisu oni nasilni sa kreveljenjima koji se nude po TV-u...
što se tiče vremenskog ograničavanja,meni je pomogao kuhinjski tajmer (ko u slikovnici Petra želi gledat TV ), cura bi mi se bunila kad bi ja rekla da je dosta gledala crtiće i da je već prošlo toliko i toliko vremena (njoj apstraktan pojam) ,tako da ga sada navijem na 15-20min i kad zazvoni gasi se laptop....

mene i MMa je jedan period navečer uhvatilo igranje onog Wii-a , tješila sam se da je to neki vid skakanja,mahanja...al što proleti vrijeme to je strašno...ne bi se ni okrenuli a prošla bi 3h...odavno nas prošo djir nego čuvam dok mala poraste pa ćemo svi skupa mlatarat s tim...ali uz tajmer!  :Grin:

----------


## annie84

Zasad skulirana, sestogodisnjaci oko mene jos ne idu u skolu jer ovi s kojima se mi druzimo su rodeni u rujnu i kasnije, a kod nas idu u skolu oni koji do 31.8. navrse 6 godina.
Ali u prva cetiri razreda rijetko tko ima mobitel, u prva dva ne znam nikoga da ima mob.
Ali slazem se s tobom oko svrhe starog moba u toj dobi, oko 9-10 godina.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam da li ste primjetili , ali danasnja starija djeca ( koja vec imaju pametne telefone) zapravo ne znaju da je primarna funkcija telefona - telefoniranje.
Moj sin u telefonu ima samo dva telefonska broja memorirana, i niti jedan broj od svojih prijatelja i skolskih kolega. 
Isto tako nikad se ne sluzi telefonom za telefoniranje. 
Vjerujem da je to skoro pravilo, a ne iznimka.
Pa vodite racuna o tome kad ce te telefone nabavljati. :D

----------


## Kaae

> članak koji sam linkala spominje djecu koja govore engl riječi umjesto hr radi buljenja u baby tv


Ovo se moze protumaciti ili, jos bolje, prevesti u praksi u nesto sasvim drugacije - 

moje dijete, jos malo pa trogodisnjak, tecno govori dva jezika, engleski i hrvatski. Engleski zato sto je rodjen i odrasta na engleskom govornom podrucju, a hrvatski zato sto ga govorim ja, moja obitelj (90% vremena na nekom od ekrana) i - TV ili kompjuter. Kod njega se 'buljenje' u ekran od relativno rane dobi svodi na gledanje biranog sadrzaja. Vecina crtica ili programa za djecu su na hrvatskom. To sto gleda, gleda sam otkako smo shvatili da zna sto gleda i da je u stanju prepricati sadrzaj (recimo da je to pocelo s nekih godinu i pol). Mobitele i tablete ne trazi, a na kompjuteru uglavnom gleda slike buba i zivotinja s tatom, ili uce slova. Na djetetov zahtjev. Inace obiteljski gotovo nikad ne gledamo TV. Sama naprava sjedi u sobi i glumi crnu (ugasenu) umjetnicku sliku, osim ako ne upalimo neki ciljani crtic za dijete. Nemamo pretplatu ni na sto osim na Amazon Prime i Netflix koje u pravilu takodjer nitko ne gleda. 

Ove nove AAP preporuke se ne odnose na to da je pozeljno da  mala (ili bilo koja) djeca gledaju u ekran sa svrhom gledanja u ekran. Teoretski, bilo bi super da ni odrasli to ne rade. Ono sto objasnjavaju je da se u danasnje vrijeme ne moze, a i ne treba ocekivati da djeca nece provoditi vrijeme ispred ekrana. Bitno je stvarno znati servirati im pravi sadrzaj i koristiti ekrane kao 'parenting tool', a ne svrhu samo po sebi. Funkcionira na vrlo slican nacin kao, recimo, duda. I duda ima svoje mjesto, u odredjenim slucajevima.

----------


## Kaae

> Ne znam da li ste primjetili , ali danasnja starija djeca ( koja vec imaju pametne telefone) zapravo ne znaju da je primarna funkcija telefona - telefoniranje.
> Moj sin u telefonu ima samo dva telefonska broja memorirana, i niti jedan broj od svojih prijatelja i skolskih kolega. 
> Isto tako nikad se ne sluzi telefonom za telefoniranje. 
> Vjerujem da je to skoro pravilo, a ne iznimka.
> Pa vodite racuna o tome kad ce te telefone nabavljati. :D


Ja sam poprilicno staro dijete, a primarna funkcija mojeg telefona nikako nije telefoniranje. Bozesacuvajimajkobozja. Ne javljam se u 95% slucajeva kad zazvoni (a nemam problema s komunikacijom, nije na psihckoj bazi, majkemi!). Jednostavno ne volim da me itko smeta kad meni to ne pase, jeb'ga. Dovoljno mi je sto ponekad na poslu moram podici slusalicu (a izborila sam se za to da moj stol/ured nemaju direktan broj  :lool:  ). Telefon, a imam jedan od najvecih koji se mogu naci na trzistu, ima super kameru (prva bitna stvar kad sam ga kupovala) i ogroman ekran da mogu fino citati i tipkati kad mi se cita i tipka. Bljak, telefoniranje.  :lool:

----------


## LEIRmam

> LeirMAM, okladim se da je to i moja mama mislila za mene


Ne znam kakav odnos imaš sa svojom mamom, ili si imala, ali moje cure jako vole vjeronauk, sada su već dovoljno velike da mi to i kažu, molitva prije spavanja im je najdraži ritual, učiteljica iz vjeronauka im je najdraža učiteljica, svaka u svojoj ladici noćnog ormarića ima Bibliju... Da ne uzurpiram temu, i zbilja ne želim zvučati dramatično, nisam ja načela temu vjeronauka, ali kad je već spomenuta, ja bih pukla da ne komentiram :Trep trep:

----------


## LEIRmam

A što se teme tiče, moje cure koriste internet zbilja duže nego onih 1,5h dozvoljenih, ali ne za igrice nego za školu ili informiranje o svojim omiljenim pjevačima, grupama, kupnju DVD-a preko e-baya i tako. Facebook, Instagram, Ipad i pametni telefoni ..., ne stanuju u našoj kući :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

> svaka u svojoj ladici noćnog ormarića ima Bibliju...


 A čitaju li je kad? Ima dost onako "zgodnih" stvari.

----------


## sirius

Ako na ovoj temi nastavite sa vjeronaukom -brisem i djelim opomene.
idite na temu O vjeronauku.
Ova to NIJE!

----------


## trampolina

Sirius, jel možeš ukratko o tom hiperfokusu, čini se da imam kandidata.

----------


## sirius

Ovo je kratko i slikovito. I pozitivno.
negativno je ono u zadnjoj recenici : zaboli ih dupe za ostalo:
http://www.budenje.hr/emotivni_zar.php

----------


## trampolina

Sirius, hvala.

Većina stvari je definitivno prisutna.

----------


## Lili75

> Hajde malo ohladite sa vjeronaukom ( i na ovoj ) temi.
> Ima drugih tema o vjeronauku pa opletite tamo.


E brate mili, baš tako *sirius*, stalno ista ekipa po istim temama dere.

Mi i dalje slabo gledamo TV doma al zato ja i muž previše surfamo po mobitelima (po mojim kriterjima) i ne bih voljela da djeca gledaju takav primjer, ima li nam spasa? :D

----------


## zutaminuta

_For the record,_ LEIRmam je prva počela.

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se sa* zasad skuliranom*, meni je nezamislivo da tako mala djeca imaju takve gadgete. Ja se iskreno nadam da ću sljedeći put kupit neki mob s malim ekranom i onda više nema čitanja non stop. Baš me to živcira, a šta zapravo čitam-95% vremena Rodu :D

----------


## Lili75

> _For the record,_ LEIRmam je prva počela.


nije, da budemo precizni ni ti ni ona nego Sillyme  :Smile: 
Ajd brate više stvarno dosta, stalno dvije oprečne strane Hrvatske u nekom boju  :Laughing:

----------


## sillyme

> Pozdravljam nove smjernice ponajvise utoliko sto, umjesto da rade baukom i strase roditelje necime sto je postalo sastavni dio suvremenog zivota, nude informaciju kako da vrijeme provedeno pred ekranima ne bude nekvalitetno i postane interaktivno obiteljsko vrijeme, a ne zamjena za isto.


Apsolutno. Sam tekst je vise-manje zdrav razum, ali bar jedan argument manje ekipi koja okolo hoda i plasi babarogom (zato je vec krenulo - ma to su Ameri, oni nisu normalni - cista klasika kad ti se vise odjednom ne svidja sto "autoritet" kaze  :Grin: )




> I korisnički nivo informatike danas ne treba nikome, tko se nije uspio u današnje vrijeme (na mlade mislim) sam naučiti excelu, wordu, pptu i aktivnom korištenju neta, ni neće.
> Ali zato, ko što kaže mima, informatika nije fejsbuk nego JEST binarni sustav i jest programska logika, ista za sve jezike (i djeca odvazda uče logo, pa pascal, pa C).
> I to je znanje korisno za život jer razvija posebnu vrstu logike i kreativnosti.


Znanje korisnickog nivoa je takodjer zalosno nisko kod prosjecnog zavrsenog srednjoskolca, pretezno zbog razvijene averzije skolskog sustava u kojem se jednostavno ne shvaca da je informatika danas pogon svega, i prozima sve aspekte naseg zivota, umjesto da je se dise i zivi svodi je na sat-dva neceg u rangu s povijesti (bez uvred povijesti) a u stvari bi trebala biti u rangu s pisanjem, citanjem i elementarnim racunskim operacijama. Praksa u svakodnevnom skolskom radu, osim za skinut lektiru i podijeliti pitanja s testa, je prakticno nula i iz skole nam masovno izlaze maturanti koji jedva znaju sum funkciju u excelu i ne znaju da postoji bcc polje u mailu pa masovno spamiraju sve oko sebe i dijele tvoj mail svima i svakome.

Ali moram napomenuti da osim uvijek spominjanog programiranja informatika je neusporedivo vise, tu su sistem admini, db admini, mrezni admini, it arhitekti, poslovni analiticari, test menadzeri i testeri, konzultanti za implementacije raznih poslovnih sustava (neki SAP ekspert zaradjuje debelo vise od eksperta za programiranje jer mora znati logiku poslovanja cijele tvrtke i sustava i kako jedno spojiti s drugim), projektni menadzeri, dwh arhitekti, data arhitekti, bi eksperti, podrska korisnicima poslovnih aplikacija, it podrska, web i sl. dizajneri, 3d programeri, specijalisti za sigurnost, itd. Lista je ogromna, i znanje programiranja cesto uopce nije preduvjet za neki od tih poslova. Ali, takodjer, to je izgleda misljenje koju danas vecina ima - ako netko radi u IT onda valjda programira, sjedi pred crnim ekranom i gleda u zelena titrava slova. Hollywood style. 




> a i ne poznam roditelja koji se sa svojim vrtićarcem ne svađa oko vremena provedenog na I padu,pa ga se oduzima,sakriva te generalno žali za kupovanjem istog za dijete.


A ja ne znam roditelja koji se sa svojim vrticarcem ne svadja oko: oblacenja, svlacenja, jela, spavanja, izlaska iz kuce, povratka u kucu, zasto je nebo plavo a ne zeleno, zasto vice u stubistu da cijela zgrada odzvanja, zasto non stop trci umjesto da hoda, zasto skace po krevetu nakon sto je vec 10x udario glavom o zid, zasto po 1000x pusta najiritantniju muziku na dobivnoj jeftinoj kineskoj igracki koju bi najradije bacio prek balkona ali je djetetu bas ta najdraza itd. Nes ti drame, svadjat se s djetetom oko necega.
Ali, kao i sve ostalo, ako je tablet, laptop ili smartphone jamo jos jedna od bezbroj stvari koja se moze dobiti svaki dan, koristiti neko razumno vijeme, i ponovno dobiti sutra, onda dijete nakon nekog vremena to shvati i nema drame, kao ni kod svega gore navedenog. To se zove ucenje, odgoj, sazrijevanje itd. Uglavnom - odrastanje u normalnu osobu koja zna koristiti i istovremeno se kontrolirati oko ovog kao i svega drugog. Ili se potrudis kao roditelj ili ne. 




> Moj sestogodisnjak nit ima ipad niti tablet (nemamo ni mi oboje), nit ima mobitel.
> A bome ne znam niti jedno dijete u toj dobi da ga ima.


Pa ja ih znam podosta koji ili imaju pristup roditeljskim ili imaju svoje vlastite mobitele (obicno bez sim kartice), tablete i laptope. Jos im nije izrasla treca glava, nitise itko od roditelja na to zali ista vise nego na gore navedeno. Ukljucujuci mene i moju djecu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Kaae, odlicno! Peterlin, moras azurirati smjernice, malo su zastarjele


He he he.... smjernice su bile primjerene za moju djecu kad su bila vrtićke i rane školske dobi - iz tih vremena datira taj dokument.

Kakva je danas situacija - isto postoje granice oko kojih sustavno pregovaramo. 

Slažem se sa svima da korištenje ekrana nije jednoznačno - aktivno i učinkovito korištenje ekrana nije isto što i buljenje ili zloupotreba... 
Slažem se i s onima koji kažu da se u većini škola to ne uči. Naravno, jer ovu generaciju nema tko poučavati. Prestigli su i učitelje i roditelje jer rastu s tom tehnologijom i prema njoj ne osjećaju otpor. 

S druge strane, djecu treba naučiti i bonton koji pripada novim tehnologijama (na primjer, zlo mi je svakodnevno na poslu od nepotpisanih upita koji stižu svakodnevno) a ne mislim da je to stvar škole. To je kućni odgoj. Dakako, treba i u školi napomenuti da se poruke potpisuju, da je pristojno ljude pozdraviti bez obzira na medij koji se koristi za komuniciranje itd. 

A upravljanje vremenom je nešto što se također uči - u biti, svejedno je da li klipan školske dobi provede cijelo popodne na nogometu ili na računalu/mobitelu, ako za to vrijeme nije napisao zadaću, ispraznio suđericu i slično. Sve se to uči. Svatko će ponekad zabrazditi. Ponekad će i roditelji profulati u postavljanju granica (i preoštro i preblago) ali ista je stvar i s izlascima i slatkišima i gomilom drugih stvari. To je život. Treba djecu naučiti da ne možeš živjeti tako da te "voda nos". Najbolji način za to je da roditelj bude dobar primjer. U mom slučaju to je značilo da moram dooobro paziti na SVOJE ponašanje. Kad sam sebe strpala pod nadzor, s djecom je išlo puno lakše.

----------


## cvijeta73

sad čitam svoje postove na ovoj temi, nije niti godinu dana prošlo, a situacija se skroz promijenila.
j je preko noći postao od geeka :D koji visi za kompjuterom, momak koji svaki slobodni trenutak visi sa društvom vani. sad više ne smeta ni kiša, skupljaju se u nekakvom kafiću gdje može njih 15 biti s 1 coca colom. u principu to je problem - oni nemaju gdje biti. nisu još za kafiće, nemaju ni novaca za to, a nemaju prostor gdje bi se mgli okupljati.

----------


## zutaminuta

To je grozno.

----------


## Peterlin

> sad čitam svoje postove na ovoj temi, nije niti godinu dana prošlo, a situacija se skroz promijenila.
> j je preko noći postao od geeka :D koji visi za kompjuterom, momak koji svaki slobodni trenutak visi sa društvom vani. sad više ne smeta ni kiša, skupljaju se u nekakvom kafiću gdje može njih 15 biti s 1 coca colom. u principu to je problem - oni nemaju gdje biti. nisu još za kafiće, nemaju ni novaca za to, a nemaju prostor gdje bi se mgli okupljati.


Da, to je baš gadno... 

Moj stariji baš nije tip koji bi izlazio (treba ga tjerati) a mlađi je ovakav kao tvoj - društvo je zakon. Dok je bilo toplo, bicikli su im bili zakon. Sada uglavnom šeću pješice ali istina, nemaju gdje biti. Znaju svratiti u kvartovsku knjižnicu na grijanje. To im je navika od malih nogu. Osim toga, tamo ima par računala (pa poigraju koju rundu, a da mame ne zvocaju oko količine ekrana) i povremeno odu jedni k drugima. Vole i kvartovsku slastičarnu iz doba dok su išli u glazbenu školu - tamo se odlazi na pizzu i čaj.

Za taj uzrast kod nas moraš biti u  nešto upisan (ovaj ide na dramsku u kvartovsko kazalište) inače si osuđen na birtije u kojima ovoj generaciji nije mjesto. Znaju se prehodavati po lokalnom shopping centru (o tome imam svoje mišljenje i nije mi to baš špica filma za provođenje slobodnog vremena) ali baš sam u subotu vidjela gomilu te generacije u cc1. Dresiranje potrošača od malih nogu. 

Btw. kad se sjetim sebe - ne vidim baš neki napredak. Ufff...

----------


## cvijeta73

> To je grozno.


što? ovo moje? ma nije baš tako grozno  :Grin:  skupljaju se sad u tom pubu, veliki je prostor, inače za noćne izlaske, a po danu, odnosno u vrijeme kad se oni skupljaju, nema ljudi pa imaju mjesta. veliko je društvo, njih 20-tak, tako da tamo slave i rođendane. 
to sam napisala kao osvrt na provođenje vremena pred ekranom. i igricama. odjednom, od problema, više uopće nisu interesantne. 
a vezano uz vrijeme provedeno pred ekranom, ha, činjenica stoji da dok se ulogiraš i kreneš igrati iole ozbiljniju igru na netu, već ti prođe sat i pol.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Apsolutno. Sam tekst je vise-manje zdrav razum, ali bar jedan argument manje ekipi koja okolo hoda i plasi babarogom (zato je vec krenulo - ma to su Ameri, oni nisu normalni - cista klasika kad ti se vise odjednom ne svidja sto "autoritet" kaze )
> .


eh,rekli bi neki da je i ESPGHAN autoritet kao i APP jeli tako? a ovi prvi sada opet jako objektivno govore da dohranu treba započet od 4tog mj...proizvođači baby-hrane nemaju niiikakve veze s tim,ma kakvi...

no,ajde secirajmo malo taj članak,ne vidim u stvari po čemu je onaj moj toliko babarogast i različit od ovog?

It used to recommend that children, *ages two and under, have absolutely no exposure to screens*. For older kids, the AAP recommended limiting ‘screen time’ to just two hours a day. Now, the guidelines have been changed.  - _ok, a ove u HR kažu i dalje 0 minuta do 3god i maltene 90% članka govore o djeci ispod 3god..._

a onda u AAP tekstu: We learn from each other. Neuroscience research shows that very young children learn best via two-way communication. “Talk time” between caregiver and child remains critical for language development. *Passive video presentations do not lead to language learning in infants and young toddlers.* The more media engender live interactions, the more educational value they may hold (e.g., a toddler chatting by video with a parent who is traveling). *Optimal educational media opportunities begin after age 2*, when media may play a role in bridging the learning achievement gap. - _pa istu stvar govore i naše, a bome nisu nimalo pomakli donju granicu, i dalje je after age 2....a ne vidim konkretno nigdje korekciju ovih početnih 2h za starije....vjerojatno ne žele eksplicitno napisat: umjesto dosadašnjih 2h po nama je OK da sada provedu 4h dnevno,jer i nije tako..uzevši u obzir sve što preporuke koje su naveli ostaje se i dalje na istoj satnici nego su samo malo elaborirali stvar...
_
naravno da je u USA tehnologija naprednija i sveprisutnija nego kod nas (otud i blagonakloniji članci o istoj), pa u početku se spominju TV-i na pumpama,otkad ih mi imamo? a da ne govorim koliko je jeftinija i time pristupačnija....

----------


## zasad skulirana

i evo jednog prikladnog linka: http://dangerousminds.net/comments/p...ssed_we_are_wi
bilo bi i u nas materijala za ovakve fotke...

----------


## tangerina

inače, ja sam postala jedna od tih čije šestogodišnje dijete ima tablet  :Saint: 

dobio ga za rođendan od bake i djeda, prethodno su pitali mene za dopuštenje.
objektivno, nije se ništa promijenilo. samo je igrice koje je prije igrao na kompu prebacio na tablet, na kompu je ionako grafička kartica preloša i počeo je često padat pod igricama. kad ga je dobio, rekli da i dalje vrijedi isto pravilo oko vremena igranja, i iako je tablet njegov, mama i tata ga mogu oduzet ako misle da treba. i da ga mora nakon korištenja vraćat na mjesto. i da kad dođu prijatelji, igrica se gasi.

----------


## Lili75

Uh sva sam se najezila na fotke i vrlo cesto vidim ovqkve  situacije oko sebe.

----------


## Kaae

Mene uopce ne smetaju takve fotke, kamoli jos da se od njih jezim. Zamijeni mobitel knjigom, motikom, kuhacom, cime god i opet je ista stvar - umjesto da komuniciraju (kao da, zapravo, ne mozes govoriti dok radis nesto drugo?!) ili da drze knjigu, motiku ili kuhacu zajedno (?!), u cemu je razlika? Ljudi citaju i na tabletu/mobitelu/kindleu/kompjuteru. Ali valja je takva knjiga sama po sebi losija od smrdljive rabljene knjige iz knjiznice (ne volim bas te kolektivne, hebi ga).

----------


## cvijeta73

kako su ljudi ignorirali jedni druge prije smartfona  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

:lool:

----------


## Lili75

> Mene uopce ne smetaju takve fotke, kamoli jos da se od njih jezim. Zamijeni mobitel knjigom, motikom, kuhacom, cime god i opet je ista stvar - umjesto da komuniciraju (kao da, zapravo, ne mozes govoriti dok radis nesto drugo?!) ili da drze knjigu, motiku ili kuhacu zajedno (?!), u cemu je razlika? Ljudi citaju i na tabletu/mobitelu/kindleu/kompjuteru. Ali valja je takva knjiga sama po sebi losija od smrdljive rabljene knjige iz knjiznice (ne volim bas te kolektivne, hebi ga).


Cekaj u restoranu ces sjedit s knjigom kuhacom ili motikom ? Pa nije bas isto jer u puno situacija ti nije omoguceno da uopce nesto takvo imas.

----------


## Lili75

Uostalom ja itekako s kuhacom mogu uspostavit eye contact dapace to i radim al kad smo oboje na mobu to je strasno.svatko u svom svijetu.

----------


## tangerina

hm, okej
da sad ne ispadne da mi je ok ako netko non stop pilji u mobitel i ne razgovara sa ukućanima
to, naravno, nije ok
stvar je u tome što ja to ne doživljavam kao issue smartphonea
nego kao issue kontakta i eventualno pristojnosti
dakle, normalno mi je da ću se kao član obitelji pobunit da se mobitel ne nosi za stol kad je ručak, ko što ne bih dala ni da strip čita dok ruča - de ostavi to sad na čas i budi s nama
a u nekom trenutku ćemo htjet bit svatko u svom svijetu, osoba a će bit za mobitelom, osoba b će gledat seriju, osoba c će čitat knjigu..
a u trećem trenutku će se moj sin sjetit "mama amo gledat funny cats videos" i gledat ćemo na youtube kompilacije mačaka u susretu s vodom i skupa se smijat. ili ćemo hodat šumom  :Grin:  i vidit ćemo vjevericu i on će me pitat nešto o vjevericama što ja pojma nemam, pa ću reć "odlično pitanje, pojma nemam idemo potražit" pa ću to googlat na mobitelu i naučit ćemo ne samo nešto o vjevericama nego i da internet služi da potražiš podatak koji ti treba

----------


## Kaae

> Cekaj u restoranu ces sjedit s knjigom kuhacom ili motikom ? Pa nije bas isto jer u puno situacija ti nije omoguceno da uopce nesto takvo imas.


Pa kao sto je i tangerina napisala, nije problem u smartphoneu u restoranu, nego u osobi koja ga nosi u restoran i onda lupa po njemu, umjesto da se druzi.

Osim, naravno, ako je ocekivano da to radi. Mi cesto idemo na radni rucak na poslu. I onda nas dvoje, troje, petoro sjedi oko stola i lupamo svaki po nekoj napravi, pisemo po papiru i jedemo. I sta's. Valjda cemo jedan dan zavrsiti u novinama kao primjer uzasa moderne tehnologije. A nama super. Em jedem nesto fino, em odradim nesto za posao u vrijeme stanke za rucak koju ionako moram uzeti (a ne zanima me kao takva). Plus mi jos najcesce firma plati taj rucak.

----------


## tangerina

e, ALI!

slažem se da su pametni mobiteli donijeli nove izazove u naše živote po pitanju samokontrole
netko mi je jednom rekao "primijetio sam da me mobitel pretvorio u svojevrsnog ADHDovca. čim čujem zvuk maila, ostavljam to što radim i idem čitat što mi je stiglo"
kod mene je to sasvim suludo. Ako mi je stigao mail od drage osobe, čitam ga urgentno ko zaljubljena tinejdžerka koja je dobila poruku od dečka. Dok hodam ulicom (pa i na raskršću). Dok silazim niz stepenice. Dok kuham. U pola razgovora.
Pa se ponekad upali suvisli dio mog mozga i kaže: Tang, stvarno nije pitanje života ili smrti da SAD čitaš taj mail. Pređi cestu, sjedni negdje i onda čitaj. 
Bilo je još gore dok su mi stizale notifikacije za svaku aktivnost na fejsu, to sam srećom ugasila. 

i imala sam nekih glupastih igrica na mobitelu koje sam instalirala u trenutku dosade, i posezala za njima također u trenucima dosade. Pa mi se nije svidila količina vremena koja mi je otišla na stvarno nešto tako glupavo, pa sam ih sve makla. 

i tako, imam sigurno još prostora za napredak  :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

> e, ALI!
> 
> slažem se da su pametni mobiteli donijeli nove izazove u naše živote po pitanju samokontrole
> netko mi je jednom rekao "primijetio sam da me mobitel pretvorio u svojevrsnog ADHDovca. čim čujem zvuk maila, ostavljam to što radim i idem čitat što mi je stiglo"
> kod mene je to sasvim suludo. Ako mi je stigao mail od drage osobe, čitam ga urgentno ko zaljubljena tinejdžerka koja je dobila poruku od dečka. Dok hodam ulicom (pa i na raskršću). Dok silazim niz stepenice. Dok kuham. U pola razgovora.
> Pa se ponekad upali suvisli dio mog mozga i kaže: Tang, stvarno nije pitanje života ili smrti da SAD čitaš taj mail. Pređi cestu, sjedni negdje i onda čitaj. 
> Bilo je još gore dok su mi stizale notifikacije za svaku aktivnost na fejsu, to sam srećom ugasila. 
> 
> i imala sam nekih glupastih igrica na mobitelu koje sam instalirala u trenutku dosade, i posezala za njima također u trenucima dosade. Pa mi se nije svidila količina vremena koja mi je otišla na stvarno nešto tako glupavo, pa sam ih sve makla. 
> ...


Mislim da si jako dobro pogodila bit.
Ovo što opisuješ ne može se dogoditi ni s knjigom, ni s motikom, a niti s kuhačom  :Grin:   (ok, s knjigom donekle može, ako je jako napeta, ali ipak su neki drugi neuralni mehanizmi u igri).

----------


## marta

> Uostalom ja itekako s kuhacom mogu uspostavit eye contact dapace to i radim al kad smo oboje na mobu to je strasno.svatko u svom svijetu.


Hm, ja sam uvijek u svoj svijetu. I s mobom i s motikom. Ne volim previse tu komunikaciju s ljudima koji bi mi se obratili da ne buljim u nesto. Karakter valjda...

----------


## zasad skulirana

ah,a ja sam danas s poslom bila na sastanku sa ženom koja ima svoj kabinet za razvojnu dijagnostiku....kaže mi,dođe mama sa curicom i pita ju,koliko vam može zadržati pozornost? ona će njoj:paaaa,bez problema gleda crtiće po uru i po... :facepalm:  
kako još nema svoju djecu,dok nije otvorila kabinet nije bila svjesna koliki je to problem,a korisnici su joj odreda konzumenti ekrana u podebljoj minutaži....
još i radi u školi pa skuži da su djeca neispavana i pita ih,što je,nije se spavalo? a oni da ne,da su igrali igrice na mobitelu u krevetu do sitnih sati...a roditelji u blaženom neznanju....jer ko' oni ih poslali u krevet na vrijeme...

MM još nije isključio te notificationse,ja se ospem kad tako posegne doma za mobitelom,a to za stolom smo već imali razgovor...
i onda mi nekad kaže:hoćemo li opet provest večer onako katastrofa,ja za svojim laptopom a ti za svojim?

----------


## nanimira

Koliko sam se samo nagledala parova koji sjede, muž čita novine, žena bulji u prazno...  :Smile: 

Moja mala i gleda crtane i mlati po vani sa psima,sama,s mačkama,igra se s kokošima,patkama,cvijećem,lišćem-...

----------


## l e n a

Mislim da je sve to povezano, kao sto je netko gore napisao, s karakterom.. Sami posezemo za istim vecinom kada nam je dosadno ili je u sklopu posla, ili pak iz navike; ovisnosti. 

Treba naci vrijeme, mjesto i nacin za koristenje istog. Sve je instant nadohvat ruke, gdje god da se nalazili.. Sami biramo kako cemo ponudjeno koristiti i dozvoliti djeci da koriste. U tom kontekstu, mislim da nema globalizacije i da time itekako mozemo upravljati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije mi jasno čemu dolazit na igralište s djetetom i ne dat klinki da sjedne na klackalicu jer bude sprljala jaknu.

Il' doć na igralište (klinci 5-6-7g) i piljit u telefon.

----------


## Lili75

Rekla bih da je krivac onaj koji da telefon djeci 5-6-7god. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Žuta,u vrijeme dok su moji bili klackalice
tip ,nosio si neki jastuk na koji se mogli sjesti ili si obrisala s maramicom

Danas išli na Sljeme i oni svi tri u trenirkastim hlačama počeli se grudati s umjetnim snijegom ,ne znaš ko je veće djete

----------


## zutaminuta

Jbte, došlo je do toga da im ništa ne mogu ponudit da je prikladno svima. Ako im dam nešto za malu djecu tipa tijesto, riža, onda je starijima dosadno i nakon 15 min počnu bacat. Ako im dam glazbala onda je najmanja nestrpljiva da dočeka svoj red. Ako dam puzle najmanjoj je najdraže bacat, ako čitam prekidaju me svake dvije riječi, doslovno, ako im ostavim crtić penju se na stol i dosadi im, glinu potrgaju na sitne sitne komadiće i pobacaju ispod stola... Prvi put su bili svo troje mirni kad je stigla knjiga rekorda, a onda se najmanja pocela otimat za stranice i trgat ih.

----------


## Lili75

Oprosti koja su ono dob? Nikako da zapamtim.
Jel 2, 4 i 5 god?

Ja mobitel ne bih nudila no matter what.
Znam da si premorena s njih troje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, zapamtila si. Ne nudim telefon. Evo sad vrište za izludit, a došli smo sa kiše i to po ovom usranom vremenu. Najmanja je zaspala na 5min pred kućom i razbudila se čim sam je spustila.

----------


## Lili75

A sigurna sam da ce Peterlin dat super ideje za igranje, ja sam pozaboravljala kako to ide po dobi, ovi stariji su prakticki vrsnjaci, znaci treba nesto naci za najmanju.

Joj drz se, kad samo pokusam zamislit sve to....uf....

Ti si jedna hrabra zena i majka koja moze čuda  :Kiss:

----------


## Peterlin

> Jbte, došlo je do toga da im ništa ne mogu ponudit da je prikladno svima. Ako im dam nešto za malu djecu tipa tijesto, riža, onda je starijima dosadno i nakon 15 min počnu bacat. Ako im dam glazbala onda je najmanja nestrpljiva da dočeka svoj red. Ako dam puzle najmanjoj je najdraže bacat, ako čitam prekidaju me svake dvije riječi, doslovno, ako im ostavim crtić penju se na stol i dosadi im, glinu potrgaju na sitne sitne komadiće i pobacaju ispod stola... Prvi put su bili svo troje mirni kad je stigla knjiga rekorda, a onda se najmanja pocela otimat za stranice i trgat ih.


Možda da ponudiš svakom nešto drugo? Teško je to, u ovoj dobi jedna godina dobne razlike znači jako puno. Osim toga, zima je gadna... ne možeš ih odvesti van ni u neki zatvoren prostor, a doma im je dosadno pa su naporni. Dobro bi ti došla pomoć sa strane. Imaš li nekoga izvan kruga obitelji da uzme bar po jedno dijete na sat, dva?

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala na dragim riječima, lili. Već sam dosta peterlininih sugestija isprobala. Planirala sam upotrijebiti kartonske kutije, ali onda odustala. Igrali su se i navlačili, rastrgali pa sam ih šiknula. I tako, svaki dan nešto polome...

Peterlin, ma i ne baš. Neću gnjavit nikog. A isto mi jedno dijete il tri

----------


## Peterlin

Lili, hvala ali moje ideje su bile ok za neka druga vremena. Moji su zimi uživali u igraonicama, a sad je to neizvedivo. Vozila sam ih u autu ako drugačije nisu htjeli biti mirni. Puštala sam im audio priče. Sve već prežvakano, kao i sobni šator, kuća od kutije i slično. Neke aktivnosti su prljave, npr slikanje prstima, mnoge generiraju nered. Najbolje je prolazilo ono što inače nisu smjeli dirati, kutija s pravim alatom i pravi kabeli, lampice za bor i stari video rekorder koji su rastavili do zadnjeg vijka, a stariji sin puno toga i sastavio. Čovječe, danas rukuju alatom bez greške, aliiii treba to dočekati.

----------


## Peterlin

Zutaminuta, probaj se opustiti. Ništa djeci neće biti ako im ne budeš stalno na raspolaganju. Razumijem da mnogo toga moraš, ali zabavljati ih ne moraš. Nek pomalo vježbaju da si sami nađu zanimaciju, barem stariji jer najmanje dijete to još ne može. Ndmoj sama sebe tjerati toliko. Bit će bolje...

----------


## Cathy

Žuta, trenutno samo roditelj plaća ulaz u zoo, a ponedjeljkom je 20 kn. Možda ako bude lijepo vrijeme da odete. Pa se barem malo istrće. :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ma ne tjeram se Peterlin. Možda bih se trebala tjerati da više radimo neke stvari koje vole da radim s njima, kao sastavljanje istih puzzla po 150. put u tri dana. Onda su mirni ko bubice. A meni sve ostalo stoji, haha. A sad imam vremena za bingeanje serija, a ne da mi se. Otići ću spavati.

Super Cathy. Hvala!

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Moji rade sve isto što i tvoji, a duplo su stariji, 3.5, 7.5, 10.5

Svaka igra je vikanje, deranje, ne nužno svađa, ali užasna galama.
Svaka igra je nered koji se poslije posprema. Igri dnevno ima valjda 50, to je 50 pospremanja. Malo vodene bojice, pa rašire 15 crteža da se suše i na slobodnih 2 kvadrata rašire barbike ili autiće. Proći se nema gdje. To je cca 40 minuta u danu, onda krene novih 20, barbike moraju ostati gdje jesu jer je to instalacija koja se ne dira sad. Ako imam sreće mogu barem maknuti crteže, taman im napravim mjesta za sljedeći nered ili instalaciju, kuhanje, igranje u kadi.... igraju se lovice i skrivača u tom malom stanu (ne započinjite o kući molim  :Grin:   :Laughing: ), zavlače se u ormare među odjeću, presvlače, kostimiraju, prave dućane ili plac na kojim prodaju tu odjeću koju su izvukli ili namirnice iz kuhinje, stariji igraju društvenu igru, mala im sve razruši... sto god hoćeš, sto ideja dnevno.

I ništa od toga nije neka savršena slika iz reklame, nego vječni kaos s prekidima nejvjerojatnih scena spokoja, mira i sklada (u trajanju od 15 sekundi, reklame recimo traju 30 sekundi  :Laughing: ).

Meni to ništa ne smeta, moja mama je bila takva i nas stan je bio takav, i nama je sve dozvolila, i sad njima dozvoli takvu slobodnu igru, i ja im dozvolim... meni je to normalno i ja se oko toga ne živciram.
Imat ću tišinu i urednu kuću kad oni odsele i prije nego dobijem unuke.

Ima naravno i opasnih stvari... kad sam rodila najmanju i dojila ju u sobi, ovo dvoje su se popeli na kuhinjski stol i sjedili na njemu i nešto su si zamislili neku igru, dok se nakon par minuta stol nije prevrnuo i puknuo, oni pali dolje... tako, svega tu ima.

S druge strane moji su i na ekranima, i to ne malo. Ne znam kako bih preživjela 16 tjedana ove godine s poslom i školom od doma bez ekrana. (da utvrdimo ako već i vrapci to ne znaju na svakoj temi  :Grin: ). Imaju ograničenja i pravila, imaju uvjete koje moraju zadovoljiti da smiju na ekran, ali neću se lagati, u uvjetima u kojima trenutno živimo puno su na ekranima. S druge strane to im je i neka socijalizacija jer često igraju s drugom djecom, vjerovali ili ne, kreativni su - koliko god mi je debilan taj TikTok u nekim trenucima sam oduševljena kakve filmiće moji klinci naprave. Kad su lijepa (i normalna) vremena satima smo vani svaki dan, pa šta sad ako su sada i na ekranima. 

Znam da su tvoji mali da se zalijepe satima, ali možeš im pustiti neki dugometražni crtić, ili one pjesme i brojalice s YouTube-a, neće im ništa biti. Ok su i neki sadržaji na TV-u. Biti sama s njima cijele dane, bez vrtića, bez “sela” oko sebe i 20 ljudi koji ti pomažu je heben posao (ne mogu naći drugu riječ) i moraš si malo olakšati, ne mora svaka sekunda u danu biti vrhunsko kreativno i spoznajno ostvarenje. A i na YouTube-u mogu naučiti engleski  :Grin: .

Ako već nikako ne želiš ekrane, stavi štapiće u uši i ignoriraj ih malo ponekad, neka i sami probaju riješiti sukobe. Misliš da se u vrticu ne tuku, svađaju, grizu jedni druge, otimaju igračke, uništavaju... pa teta nekad reagira, a nekad se i sam mora izboriti s tom situacijom.

----------


## Kaae

Ovako su i moji, kao kod Bubilo. Red smeca, nereda, vjecno vikanje... i puno ekrana. S obzirom na situaciju (hladno je i sve nam je opet zatvoreno), na ekranima su i druga djeca koju znamo pa je to i socijalizacija. Igraju Roblox ili pricaju na FB Messenger kids dok se igraju s nekim igrackama. (Jedan je neki dan navrsio 8, a druga ce 5 za mjesec dana.)

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovako su i moji, kao kod Bubilo. Red smeca, nereda, vjecno vikanje... i puno ekrana. S obzirom na situaciju (hladno je i sve nam je opet zatvoreno), na ekranima su i druga djeca koju znamo pa je to i socijalizacija. Igraju Roblox ili pricaju na FB Messenger kids dok se igraju s nekim igrackama. (Jedan je neki dan navrsio 8, a druga ce 5 za mjesec dana.)


Pa to je tako bilo i prije kod većine obitelji s malom djecom tijekom zimskih mjeseci, jedino je sad stvar komplicirana zbog korone - ne možeš na predstave, u knjižnicu, u igraonicu...

Kod ekrana je bitno odabrati sadržaj primjeren dobi. Ima jako puno korisnih i edukativnih sadržaja. Osim toga, bitno je postaviti pravila za korištenje ekrana. Moji su isto bili na njima, silom prilika (stariji sin ima strabizam i ambliopiju, pa je dio vježbi bio i igrice uz okluziju) ali imali smo kuhinjski timer i kad odzvoni - treba završiti nivo do kraja i sjašiti s ekrana. 

Negdje sam napisala (na topicu o neformalnom učenju njemačkog) da su moji igrali onog krokodila Schnappija u beskraj. Još i danas sanjam tu glazbu tirlirutiruliru... užas!  :Smile: 

Edukativne igre (u ono vrijeme prije 15+ godina) bile su ove:
PREDŠKOLSKA DOB I NIŽI RAZREDI OSNOVNE ŠKOLE
- Sunčica - razne vrste: http://www.32bita.hr/suncica
*- Sebran - to i danas preporučujem, a može se podesiti za razne jezike (engleski, njemački, švedski...) uključujući i hrvatski.* Za prijevod je zaslužan prof. Amer Ahmetašević, logoped. To je od prvog dana bio freeware, tj. niste trebali imati crack verziju ni platiti, osim ako ste to željeli: https://sebrans_abc.hr.downloadastro.com/ 
- Hlapić - razno https://hlapicevducan.eu/kategorija-...a/multimedija/ (prvo smo imali neki interaktivni cd "Poštujte naše znakove" koji smo posudili iz knjižnice, a kasnije smo nabavili i vlastiti)
- Artrea (varaždinska firma Artmedia) ima i danas program za predškolce https://www.artrea.com.hr/onlinepredskola.html

ŠKOLSKA DOB:
- Artrea ponovno - Čista petica https://www.artrea.com.hr/cd_petica.html - koristili smo ih do šestog razreda, kasnije nisam više kupovala
- Nastavni sadržaji uz udžbenike
- Učilica - imali smo interaktivni dvd, jedan jedini, ali nije nam se svidio, jer je sadržavao neprimjerene reklame, koje su ukazivale na sponzore (što će djetetu u osnovnoj školi informacije o bankama ???). Jesu li u međuvremenu što promijenili, ne znam - našla sam podatke o njima ovdje: https://www.ucilica.tv/
- časopis Zvrk (ne znam postoji li još uvijek) dolazio je sa interaktivnim cd-om, na kojem je znalo biti enigmatike, edukativnih igrica i snimki predstava za djecu (lutkarske i slično). Odlična stvar, ali ne znam je li dostupno. Ovdje ih spominju http://www.medioteka.hr/portal/casopisi.php. Inače, čini mi se da na stranici isto ima edukativnih materijala. 
- Cvrčkove vježbalice - tijekom ljetnih praznika koristili smo ovaj materijal za obnavljanje naučenog (kupovala sam originalna izdanja, ali većinu smo dali dalje): https://cvrcak.hr/trgovina/cvrckova-...ce-1-2-razred/
- Obožavali su "Brojkiće" (interaktivni dvd - ne mogu ga naći na internetu) i uz njih su naučili osnove matematike. To su toliko puta vrtili da se izglodalo od upotrebe, ali je poslužilo. 

Ne mogu se svega ni sjetiti, imali smo tih materijala za učenje stranih jezika, za informatiku... neki su bili omiljeni, drugi ih se nisu dojmili. 

VLASTITI PROIZVODI:
Slikovnice smo radili sami u ppt, kao i interaktivne igrice. Kad kažem "sami", to znači da sam ja napravila obrazac u ppt, a sinovi su okitili slikama, fotografijama, crtežima i takvim stvarima. (Učila sam mlađeg sina crtati u corelu dok još nije išao u školu i zaključila ovo - tko zna crtati "na ruke", taj će znati i u aplikaciji. Tko ne zna, nema mu pomoći. To je stvar percepcije. Sorry na offt. )
U Power Pointu je relativno lako napraviti slikovnicu. Ja sam kompletan logopedski materijal prebacila u ppt, jer moj stariji nije volio čitati iz bilježnice, aliiii računalo je bilo druga priča. Još imam te materijale. Opismenili su se uz računalo, tako da se slažem - korištenje ekrana ne mora biti zlo, ali ne smije biti bez nadzora i kontrole. 

JOŠ IDEJA
MM je davnih dana kupio nekakvu malu digitalnu kameru koja je istovremeno bila i fotoaparat. Mi odrasli slabo smo koristili kameru, osim za snimanje koncerata glazbene škole, ali moja djeca snimala su s tim vlastite igre - home made kazališne predstave, uglavnom lutkarske. Tako je krenuo njihov interes za film i medije. Mlađi sin je od malih nogu bio kreativac i smišljao priče, a stariji je bio pozadinac i osigurao rasvjetu, glazbu, kameru s kojom je snimao i kasnije amaterski montirao te snimke. Ja nisam znala koristiti čitač kartica, ali moj 10-godišnji sin bolje se snalazio s tim. Ni danas ne mogu vjerovati da su tako mali klinci bili tako spretni. Nisam se opterećivala hoće li štogod pokvariti, dali smo im to. Ja se sada ne bih snašla s tom starom kamerom, ali oni znaju kako to ide... Kasnije su se uključili u radionice Hrvatskog filmskog saveza, kad su prerasli opremu koju smo imali doma. Osim toga, odavno su prerasli i znanja koja smo im mi mogli ponuditi. I danas se povremeno bave time za svoj gušt. 

***
Kako god bilo, kod korištenja ekrana treba pratiti što djeca rade i pripaziti da ne vršljaju po internetu bez kontrole. Osim toga, treba im napraviti pauze i osigurati minimum fizičke aktivnosti - ako nema ništa bolje, dobra će biti i masaža, istezanje, joga za djecu... Osim toga neka se uključe u spremanje i čišćenje kuće (po cijenu da naprave još veći nered), pranje lego kocki u cjedilu (isprobano u praksi), prema mogućnostima... 

Dobru zabavu svima! Proći će i ova zima i korona, a djeca će odrasti. Moja jesu, a ja još nisam svjesna toga...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Peterlin ti si pravo blago  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin ti si pravo blago


Hvala! Imam osjećaj da su mi moja djeca "utekla" u vremenu... Sorry na duljini posta, ne mogu se svega ni sjetiti. 

Marianne Wartoft (autorica Sebrana) ima i drugih freeware materijala koji su korisni, ali nisu svi dostupni na hrvatskom, ali neki jesu. Ovdje je njezina web stranica https://download.cnet.com/developer/...rtoft/i-52584/

Izdvajam ono što smatram zanimljivim:

Za malu djecu - Minisebran https://online.seterra.com/en/p/minisebran

Softver za učenje geografije - Seterra (moji su ovo koristili prije nego je prevedeno, mislim da sad ima i prijevod): https://online.seterra.com/hr 

Za učenje informatike korisno je poslužila Informatička početnica - ovo: https://www.abrakadabra.com/Katalog-...ovic/p/5008JM8

Zabavite se!

----------


## elleanora

> Imat ću tišinu i urednu kuću kad oni odsele i prije nego dobijem unuke.


 :Laughing: 
Peterlin, lijepi post. Hvala na linkovima!

----------


## Peterlin

Zaboravih igre za razvijanje motorike i logičkog razmišljanja - tetris je zakon! https://tetris.hr.downloadastro.com/ - malo povijesnih činjenica ima ovdje: https://smartideaslab.hr/blog/7-malo...tetris-igrici/ 

Evo da spomenem još jednu staru win igricu koju su moja djeca obožavala - Rodent's Revenge https://classicreload.com/win3x-rodents-revenge.html 

Imali smo cijelu hrpu tih starih windows igrica, ali ne znam rade li na desetki... Moji sinovi su tome doskočili tako što imaju virtualni stroj za 32bit Windows. Ne bi se štela mešati, odavno su nas prešišali... Nije ni bitno. Tetris je dostupan i za sadašnje konfiguracije.

----------


## Peterlin

I još nešto za izbjegavanje ekrana i produljivanje intervala pažnje - audio priče!

Imali smo sva Bulajina izdanja http://www.bulaja.hr/ Dobila sam od čovjeka zahvalu za promociju njegove firme (u ono vrijeme). Sad je većina tih izdanja rasprodana, ali nešto je i dalje dostupno. http://www.bulaja.hr/izdanja.htm Od igrica koje su interaktivne i nisu samo audio još uvijek čuvam Orašara. 

Audio priče iz davnine imam negdje i sada. Imam i Malog princa. Puno toga smo dali dalje, jer bi nam kuća inače bila pretrpana... 

Evo, ovdje sam našla neku stranicu koja nudi download, ali nisam provjeravala: http://zanimljivosti.net/en/edukativ...rete-najbolju/ 

Ovo još uvijek imam: https://booksa.hr/knjige/za-djecu/cd...-igru-i-zabavu

----------


## Lili75

Ajme *Bubilo* i *Kaae* koji kaos.... ja sam dozvoljavala slobodnu igru kako da se izrazim, ali tako nesto kako vi spominjete, kako je *BB* slikovito prikazala da mi skrše kuhinjski stol a možebitno i sebe  :Shock:  ma nema šanse ni tada, ni sada, nikad.

*Žuta*, ja bih probala nešto iz *Peterlinine* palete ideja i išla bih s njima svaki dan što više van, obavezno ujutro i popodne bez obzira na vremenske uvjete, da se što više iscrpe. Čak bi im zadavala neke ciljeve da pretrče što brže do drveta, pa ga optrče ovo-ono...sve da popadaju s nogu kad dođu doma  :lool: a onda im možeš staviti i neki sinkronizirani crtić da napraviš ručak u miru.

Jel spava itko po danu osim najmlađe?

i mislim da griješiš što ne želiš uključiti i druge (pretpostavlljam da se radi možda o jednoj-dvije osobe), nemoj to shvaćati kao da ih opterećuješ, trebaš naći način da i sebi olakšaš.

----------


## zutaminuta

Uključim Lili, kad ta osoba može. Ne mislim je zvat kad uporno odbija da joj platim čuvanje.
Najmanja redovito zaspi na pola puta i moram je nositi. Iskreno, ne znam gdje bih tumarala i ujutro i popodne kad su igrališta doslovno pusta, a Maksimir nam se popeo na vrh živaca. Možda sam ja previše namćor. A i ne stignem apsolutno ništa drugo ako cijeli dan šetam okolo, niti oni žele biti toliko vani po blatu i nigdje.

----------


## Beti3

Kome želiš platiti čuvanje? Baki? Bakama se ne plaća za čuvanje unuka, njima se daju pokloni za zahvalu.
A mislim da djeca i bake vole zajednički provedeno vrijeme.
Trebalo bi biti tako.
A ne znam kako s troje malenih da im ne bude dosadno po cijele dane. S jednim je lako.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije baka.

----------


## Lili75

možda promijeniti lokaciju parka, krenut negdje na jug, istok, zapad tako nešto, sve je puno teže bez auta doduše. Možda jedan dan skoknut u Zoo, super ideja za 20 kn u PON, druge dane je 30 kn.

----------


## jelena.O

Klinci su do 7 badava u zoo,bar su bili
Ima lijepa šuma iza zoo

----------


## Peterlin

Evo još ideja https://najboljamamanasvetu.com/20-f...6f7819#page=20
Neke generiraju nered, neke ne...  

Memori za najmlađe: https://drvenikutak.com/igra-memory/
Tangram: https://www.njuskalo.hr/djecje-igrac...oglas-17474124  - može i iz kućne radinosti: http://www.zlatnadjeca.com/2010/10/n...o-tangram.html

A sad se namjeravam pokupiti s ovog topica, da ljudi ne dobiju ideju kako su moja djeca bila savršena, jer to nije istina. Istina je da čovjek radije pamti lijepe stvari, a one teške preskoči... Bilo je i takvih, koliko god hoćete. Moraš imati oči na zadnjici, jer dok kuhaš ručak - nekom padne na pamet penjati se na kuhinjske elemente ili dogurati tabure ispred ormara i dohvatiti televizor/liniju/younameit... Nisu si ni klinci uvijek dobri.  Posvađaju se i počupaju, ruše jedan drugome kocke i kvare igru, podbadaju, provociraju.... ufff... Još pamtim da sam ih razdvajala (svakog u jednu sobu) kad bi se tukli i čupali. Nije to dugo trajalo, ali postojao je jedan gadan period baš dok su bili u ovoj dobi kakve zutaminuta ima sada. Čovječe, mlatila sam šlapom po štoku od vrata da ne isprebijam njih. Bilo je svega... Djeca trebaju dorasti da se mogu zajedno igrati, a to se dogodi tek kad najmlađe navrši pune tri godine ili čak više. 

zutaminuta, sretno i nemoj se ustručavati uzeti svaku pomoć koja ti je dostupna. Ukazat će se prilika da to i vratiš na ovaj ili onaj način. Ako ti do tada bude neophodna i pomoć ekrana, samo naprijed.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, otić ćemo tamo, a to će nam bit već četvrti put ove godine.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala Peterlin za ideje. Možda uzmem drveni tetris. Imali su nešto slično pa je letjelo po sobi.

----------


## Peterlin

Kopala sam po starim fotkama da se podsjetim čime su se moji igrali. 

Kad je moj L. bio mali - u dobi manjoj od 2 godine, ja sam postavila one blokade na utičnice da ne bi prste gurnuo unutra. Trebalo mu je otprilike 3 minute da shvati kako se to uklanja i to je učinio vještije nego ja. Unatoč traljavoj motorici, mozak mu je bio hitar. To dijete je od najranije dobi razumjelo opasnosti od peći, noža i naročito od struje i pravi je inženjerski tip, još od pelena. Najsretniji je bio kad smo mu dozvolili igrati se s tim ili s kutijom pravog alata. Najbolja rečenica iz tih vremena je "Ko me bu gledaaaal???" jer znao je da ne smije sam, nego samo uz nadzor. Ovako je to izgledalo - ovo je iz 2006, kad je već bio veći, ali ovu sam sliku uspjela naći (nadam se da će biti vidljiva): https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1Q...5ihI4UXUJ9pMLC

Inače, neki od tih kabela još postoje. Kutija se zove "zmijsko gnijezdo".

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Žuta, kako stojiš s plastelinom?

Meni je ovo super recept, jako ga brzo napravim, stavim sve duplo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY8jS24hGYw

Onda im dam prehrambene boje, ove:
https://www.konzum.hr/web/products/a...e-boje-4x10-ml

... imaju 4 boje, ali na poleđini je popis koliko kapljica koje boje ide da dobiješ novu boju. 
To zna potrajati - 1 dan mijese i istražuju boje. Podijelimo tu smjesu u 10-20 kuglica i svako radi svoje boje... (treba zaštiti stol, teško se peru te boje, i ruke bude obojane malo)...
Drugi put se igraju s tim gotovim plastelinom i nešto izrađuju, treći dan je to “neka hrana” koju kuhaju. Može dugo stajati, samo ga treba spremiti u posudice s poklopcem ili zamotati u običan najlon.

Ako i bude letilo po kući, mekano je  :Wink: .

Slična je fora s raznim slajmovima (kakve rade jutjuberi  :Wink: ), ali to baš nije jeftin sport, treba para za sastojke za dobar slajm. Iako isto ima dosta you tube videa “slajm od samo 2 sastojka” pa se može i tu naći nekih jeftinih ideja. Naravno, to je isto jedna jako uredna i čista igra  :Wink: .

----------


## Beti3

Mi radimo slajm i ne zaprlja se jako. Acidi borici kupim u ljekarni, obično imaju pola litre. Pjenu za brijanje u marketu, najjeftiniju, a mlijeka za tijelo se uvijek nađe ostataka u mojim bočicama.

----------


## zutaminuta

Bubilo, to sam radila prekjučer. Igrali su se tim kratko, uru. Tijesta je bilo svuda, po podu, u čašama, na odjeći. E, sad, nisam bila s njima jer sam nešto drugo pokušavala završit u kuhinji. A slajm sam jednom uzela gotovi i ista stvar, kratko zabavno. Radili smo lava lampu. Bilo je fora. Radili smo bocu za opuštanje, ali sam uzela krivi recept s glicerinom i nisam imala šljokice pa je ispalo bezveze. Možda probamo slajm danas. Moram sve te stvari kupiti.  :Unsure:

----------


## spajalica

Zuta pazi, ako ti klinci imaju osjetljivu kozu, onda im se pri izradi slajma znaju dlanovi guliti radi borne kiseline.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sam mi to treba.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Spajka dobra opaska, moji imaju suhu i osjetljivu kozu na rukama da im jeftini sapun iz skole vec napravi kraste pa im moram mazat kremama doma.

----------


## Peterlin

> Bubilo, to sam radila prekjučer. Igrali su se tim kratko, uru. Tijesta je bilo svuda, po podu, u čašama, na odjeći. E, sad, nisam bila s njima jer sam nešto drugo pokušavala završit u kuhinji. A slajm sam jednom uzela gotovi i ista stvar, kratko zabavno. Radili smo lava lampu. Bilo je fora. Radili smo bocu za opuštanje, ali sam uzela krivi recept s glicerinom i nisam imala šljokice pa je ispalo bezveze. Možda probamo slajm danas. Moram sve te stvari kupiti.


Napravi bocu za opuštanje ili zvečku samo sa suhom rižom i/ili šarenom tjesteninom: https://razvojne.org/2018/09/01/prva...gracka-zvecka/ 
Nije bit u igranju, nego u izradi. Daj djeci grah, rižu, leću i drugo iz kuhinje i nek sipaju u male suhe boce od Jana vode. Zabava zagarantirana...

Što se tiče lave - to je super, jer ocat i sodu bikarbonu uvijek imamo u kući. Moji su uživali u pranju zahoda jer smo tamo radili "bambuchu" od toga, hehehe... Bolje da se ne prisjećam... 

Šljokice - dok su moja djeca bila mala, mi smo kaširali ispuhana jaja za Uskrs i ja sam radila glitter od krupne soli. Nije loše izgledalo. Može se to i sa šećerom, ali ne možeš tako napraviti bocu za smirivanje, jer su sol i šećer topivi u vodi, ali čestitke i kuglice se izvana mogu tako ukrasiti.

----------


## lunja

Kartonske kutije uvijek pale. Vece su atraktivnije (za kucice, vozila, robote), ali i male su super. Samo ih se tesko ih se kasnije rijesit, ne daju bacit.

U nedostatku kutija, deke i konopi za satorska naselja.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Igrali su se tim kratko, uru.


Ako smijem primijetiti, možda trebaš promijeniti percepciju  :Wink: .
Sat vremena nije kratko, sat vremena je turbo super dugo  :Wink: .

Moji stalno mijenjaju aktivnosti. I kad napišem da su se dugo igrali s plastelinom ne mislim na "cijeli dan", "par sati" i sl. 
To znači da su neprekidno pola sata, 45 min, do 1 sat bili samo na plastelinu, a nisu zujali između 5 različitih igri u 20 minuta. To je cjelodnevni proces, moraju se šaltati od jedne do druge stvari. 
Jedini problem je ta sitnica zvana nered koji naprave, a nisu ga u stanju sami počistiti, ili ga niti ne žele počistiti "jer to baš treba tu ostati jer nisu gotovi, vratit će se toj hrpi, samo da se malo posvete drugoj hrpi".

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, u pravu si. Ura nije malo. Samo tako brzo prođe. Najjače su igre koje sami izmisle. Stavili su sad igračke u čarape i prave se da su im to bebe. Najmanja vucara motor u čarapi i govori da je beba. Stavili su ih u kutiju i vuku okolo na kolicima za namirnice.  :lool:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Super, meni je to predivno  :Smile: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, u pravu si. Ura nije malo. Samo tako brzo prođe. Najjače su igre koje sami izmisle. Stavili su sad igračke u čarape i prave se da su im to bebe. Najmanja vucara motor u čarapi i govori da je beba. Stavili su ih u kutiju i vuku okolo na kolicima za namirnice.


Sjajno! Upravo to im treba - mogućnost da sami smisle nešto kreativno.

Moj E. je obožavao biti učitelj i na svom krevetu je organizirao školu. I danas negdje imam identifikacijske iskaznice koje je napravio svojim plišanim cuckima i imenik (informativku). 

I kazalište lutaka nam je bilo hit. 

Kazalište sjena nisam nikad radila, ali dalo bi se - treba samo karton za okvir i poluprozirni papir za pečenje za platno: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzRRP5mFeR0 ili https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyv-c6eHSmw
Ne treba nikakvih lutaka, mogu klinci rukama raditi figure - ovako: https://www.24sata.hr/lifestyle/kako...lako-je-667546 
Za bolje figure treba više od jednog para ruku, pa nek klinci isprobaju suradnju  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Moj dok je bio jedinac i imala hrpu cucka ,znal je napraviti krug igračaka,pa su tak igračke pričale priče,dok su drugi kao slušali

----------


## Peterlin

Da, te igre s elementima drame su odlične i klinci ih vole. Ne treba im to ni pokazivati - većina se sama dosjeti. Simuliraju situacije iz života.

----------


## orange80

žuta, bila sam u tvojoj situaciji i što se mene tiče spasilo me je kad sam si konačno postavila u glavi, 
onu skandinavsku izreku: Nema lošeg vremena, nego samo neadekvatne odjeće i obuće
ili tako nekako

znači vani, vani, satima vani, probaj naći igralište sa što manje blata, uzmi stare krpe da 
pobrišeš sprave ako treba, nešto igračaka, 
nešto za prizalogajit i popit (pretpostavljam da još imaš kolica pa njih natovari), 
kažeš da ti je Maksimir blizu, šetaj s njima,
naći će oni grančice, kamenčiće, kornjače da u njih gledaju isl. 

a nisam prije bila tip koji voli zimu, nego ide se van kad je sunce itd. 
ali onda sam shvatila da su klinci skroz drugačiji kada su puno vani, a i ja
a viđala sam roditelje koji bi došli van i brzo otišli, ja ih sve i dočekivala i ispraćala

moji klinci sada idu u vrtić i školu, ali i sada kad nam se desi da smo cijeli dan slobodni,
budem s njima vani doslovce satima, osim ako je baš jako hladno i cmoljavo, ali takvih dana, ruku na srce baš i nema puno u ZG,
recimo danas, nije predivno kao u proljeće, ali celzijusi su + i ništ ne pada, dakle možeš bit vani dugo

a komplicirana jela ćeš spremat kad porastu, sad samo jednostavno

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala orange. Nemam kolica. Bila bi mi dodatni uteg, a ne pomoć. Iako, najmanja mi zaspi na pol puta kad se vraćam iz Maksimira (20 m pješke do tamo) pa je moram tegliti. Ne mogu si priuštiti da budem satima vani jer trebam oprat, napravit ručak, pa i ovaj jednostavni i stavit ih spavat. Tjedan dana sam probala bez spavanja popodne i budu cmizdravi već od 16 h. Oblačenje je borba, svlačenje je borba. Kako god da ih obučem njima bude hladno za prste pa još kad nema nikog vani onda i oni traže doma. Ne lunja mi se po mraku s troje male djece jer se osjećam nesigurno od petardi i pijanaca. Gledat ću da budemo duže vani jer mi doma ispiju krv urlikanjem, samo da to složim nekako logistički.

----------


## Lili75

Ako nam dojavis kad okvirno imaju dorucak, rucak i spavanac, slozit cemo ti logistiku bez problema  :Wink: 

Jel sve troje spavaju po danu? Ako da, to jako olaksava.
Ja se slazem s orange. Na tvom mjestu bih bila sto vise na zraku s njima, nabavila bih ona mala lagana kolica za najmanju, ne bih je teglila toliko i razvaljivala ledja.

----------


## orange80

Ha, ha da lili logistika...

Znam teško je, radiš ogroman posao, podižeš tri mala ljudska bića, i to sama. 
Ali na kraju dana, sigurno uz ogroman, ogroman umor, osjetiš i zadovoljstvo, naročito 
kad,svi zaspe  :Smile: 
Evo čisto par natuknica kako sam se ja organizirala
ja sam uvijek kuhala odmah u jutro,odnosno napravila pripremu, narezala povrće,
stavila kuhat dok se oni bude jer u jutro su bili mirniji, uspavani, oni doručkuju i 
brzo ih spremaj van, jer kasnije će bit umorni, prednost ovog je da se neke stvari 
kad ih napola skuhaš i ugasiš, same dovrše u toploj vodi (povrće, riža)Samo, pazi da sve pogasiš kad idete.

Dobro Lili kaže, kolica su neprocjenjiva i treba ih što dulje koristiti jer ti ona služe i za transport
stvari i kad mala zaspi. Normalno da si umorna ako je 20m nosiš.

Dakle kad budeš dulje vani s njima i oni će se naviknuti, a kad nađu nekog prijatelja, na konju si...
dakle ti ćeš vani zapravo odmarati. Možeš uzet igračke da im bude zanimljivije, moje iskustvo je da kućne 
igračke dobiju sasvim novo lice kad su vani. i još ako za njih pokaže interes neko drugo dijete...juhu, znači autići,
suđe, lutku stavi u ruksak,
uzmi im užinu, vodu
dakle vani ste 2 sata ili duže
Kad se vratite, dakle ručak je gotov, jedu, a možda i zaspe, ako ne, tihi odmor uz dugometražni crtić,
neznam, ali dugometražni uspavljuju bolje od kraćih, tak je kod svih mojih,
ako još jednom stignete popodne van, dobro, ali i nemorate kad je zima, 2 sata u jutro poigraju
I još par savjeta oko hrane, pojednostavi, ima toliko jednostavnih a zdravih obroka,
ja imam 4 djece i zahtjevan posao (mada je svaki zahtjevan) i uopće se ne sekiram
zato što nakon 3. djeteta nisam 2 godine ispekla kolač, a nakon 4. 3 godine. 
Museve, kreme i sl. sam radila sa 2 djece, poslije ne, možda opet jednom krenem...
Sama si, iskoristi to u svoju korist, sama si svoj gazda, sta te briga ako nisi stigla sredit suđe,
legni i sredit ćeš u jutro kad si odmornija,
je, teško je.
ja se ponekad znam uloviti u 7 navećer, poslije posla i usred bavljenja sa školarcima,
pubertetom, vrtićarcem pitajući se kako je moguće biti ovoliko umoran...
ali znam da će oni narasti a ja ću se sa nostalgijom sjećati ovoga...

Sorry sad vidim da sam off topic, pa se vraćam na temu, dakle,
za jutro preporučam Hrt2, obrazovni program, popodne dugometražni crtić, navećer Stem crtići,
a između puno vani i igre

----------


## zutaminuta

Lili, meni je guranje kolica iz nekog razloga koma. Neopisivo mrzim onaj osjećaj kad treba spustit i podić kolica s nogostupa. Čak i kad guram ona obična kolica za namirnice jednom tjedno. Baš ne volim to. Klinka dio vremena hoda, tako da ne bih mogla držat i nju i klinca za ruke i kolica istovremeno. Bivši ih je puštao da hodaju ispred i iza po par metara. Mene trnci prolaze od pomisli da mi tako jednom ne izlete pod auto. 

Oni se bude skupa sa mnom i nisu uspavani ni mirni nego mi se vešaju oko vrata, svađaju se i moram trčati iz sobe u sobu. Kavu ne popijem u miru. Ne mogu obavit tuš u miru jer uletavaju i zahtijevaju koješta. Ali ipak jutro iskoristim ponekad za neka od jela, tipa predkuhanje slanutka. 

Njih dugometražni crtići ne ometu u tome da ometaju mene. Uglavnom izgube interes nakon 10 minuta i dolaze tražiti ovo ili ono. Ne radim kolače jer mi je otišao grijač, ali volim raditi nešto slatko tipa keksi jer i oni sudjeluju.

----------


## Lili75

Ja bih velikim dijelom potpisala orange.
Zuta, sto ti toliko smeta kod kolica, podizanje prednjih kotaca i spustanje na plocnik?ono ne dizes cijela kolica samo kotace malo odignes? Nije mi bas jasno. Meni bi sve bilo bolje od nosaranja.

A malo olabavi s tim da se svi moraju drzat tebe dok hodate, ne bas kao bivsi al ono da su tu negdje okolo  :Grin:  pa niste stalno na cesti i zebrama  :Smile: 

Kuhanje bi pojednostavila upravo ovako kao orange.

Kazem lakse bi bilo kad bi rekla njihov ritam obroka i spavanca. Recimo mozes nesto ogulit i polupripremit dok spavaju za sutradan ako vec ne mozes jutrom.

Uz silni umor koji sigurno stalno osjecas, ja bih uzela neke suplemente obavezno Mg i naucila im jasno i glasno reci NE. Imas pravo i zaderat se na njih, zaustavit ih i trazit mrvicu mira dok recimo pokusavas pripremit im rucak. Ono mogu ti skakat po glavi vecinu dana al brate mili kad je dosta, dosta je. Neke stvari se moraju obavit. Ne zelim pametovat, alimoraju naucit i ono decidirano NE koje vrijedi u posebnim prilikama.

Ovi od 4 i 5 god bi ti mogli pomoc gurat kolica s malom, dala bi im krumpire da ih peru u posudi, uvalila neke zadatke uobicajene iz svakodn.zivota ne nuzno igracke i obavezno ih pohvalila kako su veliki i pomazu.

Sad mi je kasno, oci mi se sklapaju, imala bih ti ja dosta ideja za organizaciju al ne mogu bez nekog vaseg vrem.okvira nista predlozit. Kuzis?!

Al vec ces ti naci nacin  :Kiss:

----------


## zutaminuta

Nismo ustalili raspored jer sam posljednjih tjedan dva pokušala vidjet kak sve ide bez popodnevnog spavanja. Dakle prije toga 8 buđenje, do 9 rastezanje i ne mislim na vježbe nego pijenje vode, wc, tko je što sanjao, itd., kuham si kavu, njima doručak, tu rastezanje do 10, idem pod tuš, oni kakaju, slažu puzzle, prepiru se oko odjeće, idemo van 11 h, budemo do 13, idem doma, bacim meso na tavu, bolonjez ili juhu, dan ranije skuhano, ili carbonaru, ili krpice, stvarno hrana nije problem, idu spat 14 h, do 15:30 buđenje i mamurluk do 16:30, već je mrak i tu mi se ne nateže ponovo da bi izašli, dajem da bojaju, mijese ili igraju svoje igre koje izmisle, gledam što za večeru, oni sudjeluju ako se radi s brašnom, oko 20 kupanje, simo tamo do 21 i crtić u pozadini koji dvoje mlađih ne zanima i gledam kad će završit dan.

Galamim i previše.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma ne možeš to Lili, svi ti savjeti su kap u moru u cijelom njezinom danu. I ona je preumorna da se uhvati nekog tvog savjeta i racionalno i efikasno ga provede u praksi. Ako ga i provede, to će joj možda spasiti 17 minuta u danu. A ostaje joj još milion minuta.

Ona ako ne dobije pomoć od nekog drugog, ne pomaže joj nikakav savjet “nareži mrkvu navečer”.

Kad si napisala da ti javi svoj raspored mislila sam da ćeš doći u Maksimir malo joj pomoći  :Laughing: .

Iz moje perspektive, lakše je samo ako se opustiš oko zdrave prehrane, čiste kuće i ekrana. A ja još i imam muža koji se tu i tamo ukaže  :Wink: .

Mene su kišobran kolica spasila zadnje 3 godine. Dugo sam u njima vozila i najmanju i srednju. Jedna je imala npr. između 2 i 3, druga 5-6. Spustila bih kišobran kolica u ležeći položaj, manju bi zakopčana, a stariju sam uvalila isto nekako da sjedi iza nje, noge su joj visile preko kolica. Je bila već klipanica, ali to je ona moja zahtjevna i nakon tri sata vani ta ne bi mogla hodati još do doma pola sata nego bi dramila i urlala kako je umorna, ukopala se na mjestu i ne micala, pa su mi ta kolica dobro došla. Isto bi nekad zaspale u njima, čak i obje, i nekad im je to spavanje u kolicima do doma bilo dovoljno popodnevno drijemanje pa bi navečer ranije zaspali. A kolica su uvijek izgledala ko ona od beskućnika, natrpana sa svih strana  :Laughing: .

Tako mi je žao što ih ove godine više nismo nosili na more jer najmanja više nije htjela ni sjesti u njih (srednja bi se sigurno i sa 7 vozila u njima) pa sam morala nakon 10 godina sve tegliti na plažu bez kolica  :Wink: .

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Eto, dan ti je savršen žuta.
Fali ti samo da netko odradi pola toga da ne moraš sve to sama  :Crying or Very sad: .
Nema univerzalnog recepta, samo si nadi male trenutke zadovoljstava i sreće u danu, i polako, dan po dan.

----------


## orange80

Većina braće  i sestara kako rastu se sve vise igraju zajedno, uz naravno,periodičke bjesne svađe...tako da se možeš nadati sve duljim razdobljima mira...
kod mojih u toj dobi pali jedna finta koja se odnosi na moje uključivanje:
Ja se započnem igrati s njima, a onda se diskretno povućem kad se zaigraju, a onda kad me opet zovu dođem natrag.
npr. to mi trenutno pali kod vrtičarca, ambiciozno započnemo nešto raditi zajedno od legića, ali on ubrzo sam odluta u svoj svijet, a ja si mogu "priuštiti" raditi nešto drugo...
sta ćeš, stalno behandlanje multitaskinga...

----------


## zutaminuta

Jedva sam dočekala da se riješim kolica. Ostala mi je urezana slika bivšeg kak tovari na sebe kolica s klinkom unutra i klinca na ramena i spušta se i dolazi i ponaša u vezi toga ko da ga je netko natjerao na kalvariju. Zapravo, mogao je pustiti dijete da hoda niz štenge, ali nije jer nije imao živce, kako za dijete tako i za bliske susrete sa susjedima. Toliko me dugo je*ao s tim stavom "vidiš, vidiš što ja sve prolazim, a ti tako..." Imao je upaljen crvuljak kad je uporno tvrdoglavo nosarao sve to dolje, pravio se većom žrtvom neg je jer pomoć nije htio, a ni rješenje (da ode jbn dr). Htjela sam nositi malu u nosiljci da ne mora on teglit pa se protivio, a onda opet kukao jer on nosi kolica. Morala sam na nj način ili sve - sva djeca, kolica i psi, ili nikako. Probala sam jednom dvaput vuć kolica i to je bilo ko da s dvije lijeve ruke držim jer su kotači otišli već, a on nije dozvoljavao da uzmem nova. 

Nema mrtve teoretske šanse da ikad nabavim kolica, a i ova za namirnice već mjerkam ne bi li ih prodala.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da orange, ovo je odlična finta. To mi je pošlo par puta za rukom, ali ne potraje dugo jer se brzo krenu natezat oko čega god.

----------


## orange80

I ja sam ovako kao Bubilo po dvoje djece na jedna kolica + otraga ona konzola na kojoj je netko stajao i vozio se +/ili beba u marami. 
I povješane torba i vrečice po kolicima...a na kolicima piše nosivost 25 kg  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> *Većina braće  i sestara kako rastu se sve vise igraju zajedno, uz naravno,periodičke bjesne svađe...tako da se možeš nadati sve duljim razdobljima mira...*
> kod mojih u toj dobi pali jedna finta koja se odnosi na moje uključivanje:
> Ja se započnem igrati s njima, a onda se diskretno povućem kad se zaigraju, a onda kad me opet zovu dođem natrag.
> npr. to mi trenutno pali kod vrtičarca, ambiciozno započnemo nešto raditi zajedno od legića, ali on ubrzo sam odluta u svoj svijet, a ja si mogu "priuštiti" raditi nešto drugo...
> sta ćeš, stalno behandlanje multitaskinga...


Ovo je istina, ali treba preživjeti ono razdoblje dok najmlađe dijete ne napuni barem tri godine (baš period u kojem je zutaminuta sada sa svojom djecom). Nema spasa, osim pomoći sa strane.

Ja sam imala samo dvojicu, na blizu, ali bilo mi je dovoljno da osvijestim kako nema prečica. To treba preživjeti. Lakše je uz tuđu pomoć i zato treba prihvatiti (pa i zatražiti) baš svaku pomoć koja se nudi. 

***
Baš sam rekla kolegi da ću mu isprintati svoje stare materijale za predškolce (ima unuke blizance te dobi), ali za dob od 2 godine teško je naći bilo što da im veže pažnju dulje od par minuta. Jednostavno, to ne ide da se postaviš na glavu. 

Još pamtim kako im u toj dobi nisam kupovala odjeću po dućanima nego isključivo na placu. Nedajbog ući u zatvoreni prostor - cirkus samo takav... Dugo je to trajalo. Možda mi je iz tog razdoblja ostala navika kupovanja krpetina na placu, kad si s pajnkrtima nisam mogla priuštiti ulazak u normalan dućan. A još smo imali sreće, jer je u ono vrijeme trgovina s cipelama bila u susjedstvu. Zatvorili su je u međuvremenu, kao i većinu drugih... Sad ovisimo o velikim shopping centrima (užas) i iskreno suosjećam s roditeljima male djece koji moraju onamo ulaziti. Eh... 

zutaminuta, proći će i to, a onda ćeš se pitati kako si pobogu uspjela preživjeti i ostati normalna. U jednom trenutku čovjek samo shvati da su se okolnosti promijenile i da je bolje. Sretno!

----------


## Peterlin

Da ne budem offt - pomoć ekrana u ovoj dobi često je nezamjenjiva i jedini spas da si čovjek osigura pet minuta mira. Ne šalim se. 

Sve je to u redu, samo ne treba pretjerati, ali ne vidim baš puno šanse za to. Jedno dijete će se lako zabuljiti u televizor ili igricu, ali kad je troje u pitanju - uvijek će se naći netko među njima da ostale "preusmjeri", hehehe...

----------


## Lili75

Zuta tebi je sasvim sigurno jako tesko u trenutnoj situaciji,ali kako ja nisam tip osobe koja voli samo konstatirat nego uvijek djelujem u smjwru rjesenja, pricam o svom zivotu jel, i trazenja nekih mogucih bar kratkorocnih rjesenja i usteda vremena za sebe pa tako i sada  :Smile: 
Sigurna sam da razumijes sta hocu reci.

Mene je oduvijek u zivotu spasavala dobra organizacija i na izmaku snaga, bilo privatno bilo poslovno i ne moze me nitko uvjeriti da bolja organizacija ne pomaze. U svemu.

Nekad je to jako malo, nekad puno.

Ja sam setala sa svojima 3x dnevno, a nekad bih nabrala po 5-6h dnevno. Cisto da se razumijemo, svesna sam da sam ekstrem i iznimka  :Grin: 

S obzirom da su bili 2god razlika, stariju sam vrlo rano naucila da se samostalno oblaci, skida i sl jer sam njega morala zimi u one silne skafandere, slojeve, i sl. I jos mi je pomagala, dodavala sto yreba za njega.....svejedno..kad se sjetim oblacenja zimi...brrr....

Nije situacija uopce usporediva s tvojom (iako je s drugim obiteljima s 2 djece koje vjerojatno nisu bile vani toliko sati na dan) koja je cijele dane i noci sama s djecom al kazem sta je meni pomagalo.

Vjerojatno da ti neki savjet od nas moze biti od pomoci.

Jel miruju u kadi ovi stariji? Ja sam svojima znala stavit vode onako ne previse da nije opasno, ubacit im patke, kornjace i cudesa, ugrijem kupaonu,otvorim vrata da ih cujem, radili su urnebes sve mokro al su se zabavili a ja dobila vrijemr npr za napravit rucak. Sve bih prostirke i sl maknula ranije da ne moram poslije susiti  :Grin: 


I cini mi se da imas lufta u tom jutarnjem rastezanju od 8 do 11h, ja bih svoje sto prije razbudila, dala dorucak i brzo van tako da se ranije vratimo doma.

Imas srece u svemu tome da ti spavaju po danu, moji su oboje prestali s 3 god al tako im je pasalo, nisam htjela forsat.

----------


## tangerina

žuta, nisam shvatila, koji je razlog zašto pokušavaš ukinut dnevno spavanje?
čini mi se to dosta rano, ako vidiš da su kenjkavi, bolje da ipak odspavaju

inače ja mislim da ako ste stvarno svaki dan dva sata vani da to uopće nije malo

al ako im je dosadno, možda možeš osmislit aktivnosti da ih što više umoriš, tipa da se utrkuju od stabla do stabla, ti sjediš na klupi i vičeš priprema pozor sad!
i onda kad dođete kući crtić dok ne završiš ručak, nakon ručka spavanac
meni je to najlogičnije i najslađe, fizički se umoriš i ogladniš, pa pojedeš i odkunjaš


oprosti, možda to već radiš pa padam s Marsa

----------


## Tanči

Mene sve počne svrbiti samo dok čutam što Žuta pišeš, a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je živjeti na taj način.
Nego, nisam skužila, pratila... zašto djecu ne daš u vrtić?
Tako bi ti bilo puno lakše.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

mislim da je majka odgajateljica.
no moguce da grijesim.

zuta zivot nije ono sto vidimo u filmovima. zivot s malom djecom je iscrpljujuci i tezak. 
ja sam imala samo dvoje, s malom razlikom. Muz je dosta radio, ali je bio prisutan, imali smo i tetu igralicu jednom tjedno.
dakle uz sve to ja nisam imala savrseno skuhano, nisam se trudila i lomila svima udovaoljavati. iskljucivo sam prezivjela taj period.
Zbog toga sto mi se nije svidjalo ici po parkicima, presleili smo se na selo u kucu s vrtom. to me spasilo.
znam da tebi ne pomaze ovo sto smo mi napravili, ali nama je.
iako ti se sad cini dalekim, shvatiti ces u jednom trenu da je sve proslo. i da konacno mozes i sama van. svasta nesto.

mada ja se jako dobro sjecam tog perioda, nemam ruzicaste naocale. Bilo mi je tesko, bilo mi je naporno, a isla sam na posao, djeca su isla u vrtic, imala sam OK financije, muza koji je vikendom jako puno pomagao oko klinaca, kroz tjedan manje, tetu igralicu, bar jednom tjedno.

Eto dakle nije lako, sad samo prezivi, sve ostalo ce s vremenom nekako doci.

jos jednom zivot nije americki film.

----------


## zutaminuta

peterlin, ma oni su relativno poslušni u trgovinama, ne gnjave, posebno ako im udovoljim male želje, da nema covida bila bi milina otić do centra zujat po štandovima i sl.

lili, točno, ima lufta, i sama sam skopčala da me inercija vuče ujutro umjesto da ubrzam pa mi bude lakše kasnije. Kupke od po ure već odrađujemo.

tangerina, slušam nečije savjete, a i htjela sam mir jedno dvije večeri iza 21 da odgledam seriju, i onda sam shvatila da neće ići. Da, vani im je dosadno, nešto ćemo morat smislit.

tanči, uzela sam roditelj odgojitelj. Sljedeće g bih se trebala seliti pa mi se to činilo boljim rješenjem nego da sad nađem vrtić i posao, pa se selim, pa opet tražim vrtić i posao. Nisam još riješila plan skrbi i s tim ću se boriti. Izjest će mi sve to živce. 

spajalica, da, to mi je poznato. Na selu i nema kulture vođanja djece po igralištu. Tamo je sve igralište i nema presinga. Nadam se da će mi mater bit uskoro bolje i da će ova gadost od covida proć da mogu tamo otić. Imam u glavi sliku roštilja i njih kako trče po ogroooomnom dvorištu. A ima i druge male djece i rođakinja tamo.

----------


## Tanči

Uh, ne znam kako ti pomoći.
Mogu ti samo poslati virtualni zagrljaj.
Mada, dobro ti pišu cure. Osobito Lili, Orange i Spajka...ne moraš sve stići jer i ne možeš, moraš naučiti reći odlučno NE, gledaj malo i na sebe.
Ti moraš biti dobro jer ako nisi, sve ide u Honduras...
Inače, ja imam samo jednu kći koja je odrasla, aliiiii ja nikad nemam mira ni u kupaoni. Ni danas, ni prije, nikad.
Da prostite, ne pamtim kad sam nuždu obavila sama i na miru  :Smile: ))
Čim uđem u kupaonu, evo je  :Smile: 
Mama, mama, mamaaaaa
I onda krene brbljanje, a ja na školjki, u kadi, perem se i pol ju ni ne čujem, ali ona je uporna jer baš sad ima nekaj važnoga za ispričati.
I tako evo već dvadeset godina  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala tanči.

Dakle, sad su nagurali lagan ikein namještaj, krevet, regal, a mali čak i uljanu peć vukao, sve zbili u jedan kut, uzeli posuđe, knjigu Jamieja Olivera, lego kocke. L čita recept, dvoje manjih su vještice, manja ponavlja što sve treba ići po receptu... _"malo pišaline, malo dreka...."_ soba razbacana, ja stani pani hvatam se za lice i ne znam hoću li se smijat il plakat.

----------


## Vrci

Moja mala upravo ima misiju razbacati maksimum igračaka po sobi. Ona se igra,ja na ekranu. Zasto? Jer urla cim uzmem nesto za igranje,a ne da mi da izađem van
(Brat joj ima zoom trening upravo, pa nema drustvo).

Pod nam je minsko polje. Trenutno setom za doktora pregledava lego duplo ljude i pokriva ih dekicama i krpama koje je uzela u kuhinji.
Ajd nek razvijaju mastu

----------


## jelena.O

Žuta ,a i vrci sve su to super igre

----------


## Lili75

Bas sam htjela reci, divne igre  :Heart:  tako se i trebaju djeca igrati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad su dovukli čajni stolić, na njega stavili podnožak, do podnoška stoličicu, igraju se luna parka, skaču sa svoje instalacije na krevet, gledam budem li reagirala, ali ne... minuta kasnije starija tuli. Skliznula je s podnoška i priklještila nogu. Dok ovo pišem već je prošlo i bulje u knjigu. Ah, ... kak je lijepo kad me nema tko tjerat bičem da spašavam djecu od obične igre.

----------


## Lili75

Žuta, što je podnožak?  :Smile: 
Neka klupčica ili stoličica, mali tabure?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, klupčica, stolčić.

----------


## Lili75

a ha thanx htjela sam u glavi zamislit tu instalaciju  :lool:  
Ja svojima me bi dala da se bacaju s toga (podnoška koji je na čajnom stoliću) na krevet. Ne jer bi se oni razbili nego jer ne želim da mi skrše krevet, a ni stolić  :škartoc:  evo iskreno. Mislim da je za djecu dobro nekad im reći jasno i glasno NE.

Nisam dozvoljavala možebitno uništavanje imovine svojoj djeci osim sofe koju sam svjesno žrtvovala zbog bem ti Rajovića, skakanje i sinapse  :lool:  a lijepo su to mogli i na trampolinu

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mogu skršit krevet, a stolić je već dotrajao, ne od njih. Njima glasno "ne" ne znači ništa.

----------


## Vrijeska

skakanje s rasklimanih klupčica je za mene opasna igra
uopće ne bih podržavala situaciju u kojoj je velika mogućnost ozljede... (meni odmah na pameti realna slika iz mog života: 21:00h, jedno se ozlijedi, pakiraj svo troje (jer su premali da ostanu sami u stanu), zovi taksi (a nemam keš lovu kod sebe) ili trpaj ih u auto (obično je na rezervi), vozi na Rebro, tamo gužva i čeka se satima i bez korone, jedni gladni i žedni, piški im se, spava im se, treće ozlijeđeno i plače ...ja živčana već kakva jesam... mislim da bi me preusmjerili ravno pa lijevo - tamo je hitna psihijatrijska pomoć)

kad tako skaču, znam da ih je teško smiriti, ali pravi se da sudjeluješ i predloži nešto sigurnije, ili obloži jastucima, ili pak sva oduševljena predloži da ćeš i ti s njima skakati i drži ih za ruku, skoči dva puta, pa onda prebaci pažnju na npr. skakanje na jednoj nozi ... i tako...

----------


## zutaminuta

Rasklimane nisu. Oni realno imaju cijelo vrijeme priliku da se ozlijede. Nije to samo stajanje na stolu. Skaču svake budne minute, a ja ih ne mogu držati za ruku svo to vrijeme.

----------


## marta

Niti ne trebas. Moj najstariji se najvise ozlijedio bas dok sam ga ja drzala za ruku.

----------


## Beti3

> Njima glasno "ne" ne znači ništa.


Ne bih htjela pametovati, ali trebaš poraditi na tome da im glasno NE znači da stanu trenutno. 
Zbog sigurnosti i zbog tebe. Moraju znati da imaš granicu. Ono, tako ih crno pogledaj i tako odlučno reci to, da se smrznu na mjestu trenutno. Neće to oštetiti njihove osjećaje, a ako i ošteti, bolje nego ruke, noge, glavu... 

A što se tiče ekrana, uz ovu nastavu online, navekranu je od 8 do 2 i ne stigne sve završiti, pa popodne predaje, preko svakakvih platformi. I onda se druže uz igrice ili pričaju, svaka u svojoj kući, svaka na svom zaslonu, nema posjeta, nema treninga, nema ničega. Samo ekrani.

----------


## zutaminuta

Beti, da, dreknem, oni stanu, ali taj strah koji imaju na licu me satre, usto uopće nije pametno galamit kad su se popeli negdje da ne trznu i padnu od prepada.

Bar im pripremi kapi za oči, fitnes lopte i objasni kak da drže miša da ne dobiju onaj neki sindrom kanala ruke, nešto.

----------


## Lili75

Ja isto nisam htjela ispadat bit dosadna, ona stroga i dosljedna mater, ali ostro NE mora postojat. Neka im se i vidi strah u ocima, ionako ga neces koristit za svaku nepodopstinu nego bas za ove ekstra.

Al prema postovima cini mi se da bi ti zuta ucenje reci NE odraslima bio jos veci benefit za tebe. Samo se ti praksaj i odbrusi i malima, a posebno velikima koji ti zivce cupaju i stres rade

----------


## Peterlin

> Žuta, što je podnožak? 
> Neka klupčica ili stoličica, mali tabure?


Šamrl - ovo: http://julijana-matanovic.com/samrlek/

Kaj ti nisi čitala Krležu?  Djetinjstvo u Agramu?

----------


## Cathy

> Šamrl - ovo: http://julijana-matanovic.com/samrlek/
> 
> Kaj ti nisi čitala Krležu?  Djetinjstvo u Agramu?


Mi smo to zvali Štokrl.

----------


## Lili75

Nam je štokrla bila nesto drugo s 3 nožice,a ovo je meni po standardnom hrvatskom klupčica,al jakooo mi se svidja ta riječ podnožak, bas je "slikovita".

----------


## tangerina

mi to zovemo šamlica

a onu stolicu normalne veličine ali bez naslona - hoklica

----------


## Lili75

Krlezu da, Djetinjstvo u Agramu ne.
Peterlin,ja sam se samo 2 god skolovala u RH u svom cijeloj OS i gimnaziji. Kod nas su se citale drugacije knjige, puno vise srpskih i BiH pisaca.

----------


## marta

Tangerina, sestra po nazivlju

----------


## lunja

Nadodajem bančić!

----------


## summer

> mi to zovemo šamlica
> 
> a onu stolicu normalne veličine ali bez naslona - hoklica


nikad cula ni za jedan od ovih naziva

bancic i stokrlica je kod mojih  :Aparatic:

----------


## tangerina

> nikad cula ni za jedan od ovih naziva
> 
> bancic i stokrlica je kod mojih



ma to su slavonski

----------


## Lili75

i dođosmo do 6-7 naziva, nitko ne zna nazive iz drugog kraja, bogatstvo hrvatskog jezika/regija  :Heart:

----------


## magriz

> nikad cula ni za jedan od ovih naziva
> 
> bancic i stokrlica je kod mojih


kod nas je škanjelić i štokrla

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi smo to zvali Štokrl.


Štokrl nije - štokrl ima duge noge, to je običan drveni stolac bez naslona.

Šamrl je mali kratki, kako zutaminuta kaže - podnožak.

Ovo je štokrl, ima noge standardne duljine:  https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x6...a-11776138.jpg

----------


## Peterlin

> Krlezu da, Djetinjstvo u Agramu ne.
> Peterlin,ja sam se samo 2 god skolovala u RH u svom cijeloj OS i gimnaziji. Kod nas su se citale drugacije knjige, puno vise srpskih i BiH pisaca.


Išla sam provjeravati vlastito sjećanje.... Ne mogu naći Djetinjstvo u pdf formatu (vjerojatno bi trebalo imati pass na e-lektire, ne da mi se kopati), ali da - našla sam ovo: Jezična kajkaviana 
https://hrcak.srce.hr/file/176706 

Kad smo kod bosanskih pisaca - da spomenem Isaka Samokovliju  :Heart: ... Za njega recimo moja djeca nisu čula, a meni su njegove pripovijetke bile milije od Andrića, koji mi isto nije mrzak. Eh....

Da se vratim na temu: današnja djeca - previše ekrana, premalo *knjiga*....

----------


## zutaminuta

Pobogu žene. Vidi se da vam je dosadno.
Ja sam danas upecala klincima krasnu analognu igru koju sam voljela kad sam bila mala. Tipka se prstom sa svake strane i odguruju se kružići koji moraju sjest na stupić, ko sinjska alka. Kako me to razveselilo.  :Heart: 
Nije ekran, al ko ekran.

----------


## jelena.O

A prstni guromet?

----------


## Lili75

> A prstni guromet?


 :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

Ne znate ?
Tri novčića i gol,jedan se gura između ostalih dva do susjednog gola .igra se na stolu

----------


## marta

Meni zvuci ko neka gadna perverzij

----------


## n.grace

marta  :lool:

----------


## Argente

Mene podsjeća na “krvave kune”.

----------


## Lili75

Marta  :lool:  ludaro

----------


## Kaae

Marta  :lool: 


Kod moje bake i prabake, bili su saml i stokl, i jedan i drugi bez R.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pobogu žene. Vidi se da vam je dosadno.
> Ja sam danas upecala klincima krasnu analognu igru koju sam voljela kad sam bila mala. Tipka se prstom sa svake strane i odguruju se kružići koji moraju sjest na stupić, ko sinjska alka. Kako me to razveselilo. 
> Nije ekran, al ko ekran.


Da, da, dosadno nam je isto ko i tebi  :Grin:  ...

Povremeno trebam odmak od dnevne gužve, a to je forum.

Sorry na offt. 

@marta  :Smile:  svaka čast na komentaru, prestigla si me....

----------


## jelena.O

> Mene podsjeća na “krvave kune”.


Sad sam vidla na kaj misliš
Ne uopće nije to ,nego nogomet s sitnišom,benigna igra s dinarima i parama

----------

